# Die witzigsten/nervigsten Makel an Spielern



## Killding (8. Juni 2010)

Hi,
wie der Titel schon sagt wollte ich gerne mal wissen was ihr überhaupt nicht ausstehen könnt bzw witzig findet was manch so ein Spieler macht .
Ich finde es z.b witzig wenn Spieler in einem duell die pfeiltasten benutzen anstatt die Maus das sieht dann so witzig aus wie sie sich dann langsam umdrehen wenn man hinter ihnen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(soll jetzt kein beleidigender Thread werden , posten was dazu passt oder gleich lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Killding


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (8. Juni 2010)

was mich nerft sind die kack dk's mit todesgriff^^ vor allem im bg hab selber einen auf 80 aber der wird immer auf 80 bleiben und als bankchar verrotten


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juni 2010)

Unwitzig:
- Gearscore
- Spieler die meinen alles besser zu wissen

Witzig:
Mittlerweile eigentlich gar nichts mehr, leider.


----------



## Son of Arthus (8. Juni 2010)

ich war mal im warsong, da is ein "jäger" mit der flagge vonner horde aufs mount gestiegen. hab mich grün und blau geärgert! 

da sieht man mal wieder, wie kompetent jäger sind^^ -.-

wirklich unglaublich


----------



## Whitepeach (8. Juni 2010)

mich nerven Low-Level-Spieler (~20), die afk im Schlepptau an einem 80er hängen und popelige einfache quests (non-elite!) erledigen (lassen), und die dazugehörigen 80er nerven mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist nicht schön beim ehrlichen twinken, wenn einem so sämtliche Mobs vor der Nase weggekaspert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (8. Juni 2010)

Son schrieb:


> ich war mal im warsong, da is ein "jäger" mit der flagge vonner horde aufs mount gestiegen. hab mich grün und blau geärgert!
> 
> da sieht man mal wieder, wie kompetent jäger sind^^ -.-
> 
> wirklich unglaublich



bei uns heist es der jäger ist immer schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toxxical (8. Juni 2010)

Ich finde als Tank nervig wenn die Eulen oder Magier hinter mir gogogo schreiben und dann selber pullen.
Witzig finde ich dann wie sie Sterben, nach ihrem pull.


----------



## Poseidoom (8. Juni 2010)

Nervig und zugleich amüsant finde ich die Leute, die nach dem goldbetteln, wenn sie nichts bekommen haben sinnlos rumflamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitepeach (8. Juni 2010)

Poseidoom schrieb:


> Nervig und zugleich amüsant finde ich die Leute, die nach dem goldbetteln, wenn sie nichts bekommen haben sinnlos rumflamen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oh ja stimmt.. fast vergessen... Bettler... *pfui*.. und in bestimmten Foren gehen die angeblichen Lowies, die ja so dringend Gold zum Ausbilden brauchen, damit prahlen, wieviel 100 Gold sie mit dieser Masche ziehen..  neneneeee !


----------



## Leikath (8. Juni 2010)

also mich nerfen ja die leute die im handels channel rumflamen 
oder die dks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin ele schami und da bringt 'Gewitter' nichts weil du direkt hinterher gezogen wirst.
oder im bg die hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OP!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refload (8. Juni 2010)

Nervig:
1k DPS Leute in der Random Daily
Tanks die jeden Mob einzeln tanken

Cool:
Diszi Priester Sühne PEW PEW!


----------



## Magexe (8. Juni 2010)

Unwitzig:

- Du
- /2 chat gespamme
- Ninjalooter
- T-Sets für billig Marken
- WoW für Casuals xD

Witzig:

- Ich
- /2 chat flammer über das gespamme
- leute die den /2 chat spammen wegen Ninjalootern


(ich weis 2 sachen gehören ned direkt zu Spielern ^^)


----------



## Killding (8. Juni 2010)

Was mir grad wieder einfällt .. ich hasse es wenn Ele Shamis beim Auge des Sturms in der Mitte bei der Flagge Gewitter immer spamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cooles: Mit meinem Rogue in ICC Dolchfächer spamen & dann 20k dps haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ximle (8. Juni 2010)

Gearscore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist das schlechtes auf der Welt, of Warcraft ....


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2010)

Leikath schrieb:


> also mich nerfen ja die leute[...]



Ja, mich nerFt auch so einiges, z.B. falsche Rechtschreibung...fög...oder doch lieber vic...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Toll:

- Mehr als 3 80er haben <3
- Flames im /2, ich schließe mich nicht aus :>
- Spieler, die nicht beratungsresistent sind


Nicht so toll:

- Dämlacke, die Dayli oder Weakly schreiben
- DD´s die unter 1k fahren :>
- Gearscore (!!!)
- Random Raids
- Ninjas :>
- Movement Günther und AFK Kläuse Oo


----------



## Shaila (8. Juni 2010)

Mich nerft es total, wenn sich Spieler in alten Dungeons verirren und dann die Gruppe anmaulen, obwohl sie selber zu unfähig sind.

Mich nerft es total, wenn ich bei meinem wöchentlichen MC Run nach Prequest's frage und keiner weiss, was das denn sein soll.

Mich nerft es total, dass ich mein Mammut nicht benutzen kann, weil jeder XYZ Spieler dann darauf reiten will oder fragt, wo es droppt.

Mich nerft es total, wenn in einem BG nur geflamet wird.

Mich nerft es total, wenn mal wieder jemand nicht schnallt, was das Ziel in einem BG ist und wie man ein solches richtig und mit Taktik spielt. Nein, nicht indem man alleine in einer 30er Hordlergruppe rennt.

Mich nerft es total wenn Arthaslol und Co. die Channel spammen.

Mich nerft es total, wenn Spieler nur Bedarf würfeln, sich aber auch nicht belehren lassen, dass Gegenteil zu tun.

Mich nerft es total, wenn ein Hordler in eine Stadt läuft und daraufhin 783678537568765 Leute schreien: "OMFG ROFL ZOMFG HORDLER IN DER TIEFENBAHN !!!!111elfelf"

Mich nerft es total, wenn Spieler wegen Pixelhäufchen streiten.

Mich nerft es total, wenn Spieler wegen ein paar Zahlen im Recount streiten.

Mich nerft es total, wenn auch nur das Wort Gearscore fällt. Dieser Satz zählt auch dazu.

Mich nerft es total, wenn Spieler in einer Instanz sterben und dann nicht wissen, wo die Instanz überhaupt ist.

Mich nerft es total, wenn ich in einem Random BG von einem Imba Orkkrieger mit 2 Duduheals im Gepäckt abgefarmt werde.

Mich nerfen Spieler, die mit Wertungen, Skill, Gearscore, Pixeln, mounts, Pets und sonstigen angeben und andere niedermachen.

Mich nerfen Spieler, die denken nur sie können das Spiel bewerten, nur weil sie Arthas 25er Hardmode down haben.

Mich nerfen Spieler, die ohne Ton afk gehen, die ständig DC's haben oder sich jede 3. Minute verlaufen.

Mich nerfen Spieler, die für die einfachste Frage, alles zuquatschen.

Mich nerven Capslockspammer, Spammer Allgemein.


Das wars so im Groben, also nur Kleinigkeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerasan (8. Juni 2010)

Killding schrieb:


> Was mir grad wieder einfällt .. ich hasse es wenn Ele Shamis beim Auge des Sturms in der Mitte bei der Flagge Gewitter immer spamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



totales /sign
nur bei 20k bitte 30-40k einsetzen^^


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (8. Juni 2010)

mich nervt es wenn jeder satz mit "Mich nervt es" anfängt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@  Meneleus01 zum glück nervt dich ja net allzuviel^^ xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (8. Juni 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> mich nervt es wenn jeder satz mit "Mich nervt es" anfängt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, echt schlimm wenn Leute das machen.

Mich nervt sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (8. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja, echt schlimm wenn Leute das machen.
> 
> Mich nervt sowas.
> 
> ...


Mich nervt das auch mal brutal^^


----------



## Malarki@buffed (8. Juni 2010)

Am meisten an WoW nerven mich die anderen Spieler O___O

-Schönes Zitat: _"Die anderen sind die Hölle"_-

Ausnahmen dieser Regel, sind das schöne an WoW.


----------



## xxardon (8. Juni 2010)

mich nervt es wenn pala schild oder handauflegung macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder wenn sich ein mage einfriert bzw die ganze zeit sheept oder wenn ein hexi immer wieder furcht macht oder wenn ein schurke einen einmal erwischt und die ganze zeit drauf klopt bis man tod ist oder wen ein dudu wucherwurzeln macht (ok das geht ja noch ^.^) oder wenn ein schami gewitter macht oder wenn ein hunter sich tod stellt und seine frost fallen ausfstellt oder wenn en krieger berserker macht oder wenn nen dk einen mit todesgriff zu sich zieht.... was mich noch aufregt die grafik von wow... (aber irgendwie auch witziG =) ohne die grafik wäre wow nicht wow) hm... noch ganz witzig finde ich es .... eigentlich gibt es nichts witziges... meiner meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vargi (8. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Mich nerft es total, wenn sich Spieler in alten Dungeons verirren und dann die Gruppe anmaulen, obwohl sie selber zu unfähig sind.
> 
> Mich nerft es total, wenn ich bei meinem wöchentlichen MC Run nach Prequest's frage und keiner weiss, was das denn sein soll.
> 
> ...




/sign is genau meine meinung


----------



## Dirfska (8. Juni 2010)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> Am meisten an WoW nerven mich die anderen Spieler O___O
> 
> -Schönes Zitat: _"Die anderen sind die Hölle"_-
> 
> Ausnahmen dieser Regel, sind das schöne an WoW.



Muss irgendwie grad an "Du stehst nicht im, Du bist der Stau" denken - hmmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toll:
- Was ich toll finde sind die Unterhaltungen, die bei uns im /g zustande kommen und überhaupt dass ich so eine klasse Gilde mit so netten Leuten habe.
- Ich freu mich immer, wenn ich ne Chaotentruppe in der Randomini bekomme, die total cool drauf ist und mit der ich Spaß habe.
- Gleiches gilt, wenn ich mit der Gilde unterwegs bin und merkwürdige Dinge passieren. Das brüllende Lachen der Gildis im TS sind immer wieder was Schönes.
- Das "ooooooh" im TS oder Chat, wenn einem die Erkenntnis kommt, dass man die ganze Zeit irgendwas falsch gemacht hat, eine Fähigkeit gesucht und jetzt gefunden hat oder sonstiges passiert, was dieses "ooooooh" auslöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Die Erkenntnis, dass ich immer noch mehr nette Leute in WoW kenne als Honks - hab ich so Glück oder wird in den Foren so übertrieben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doof:
- Mich nervt das elendige Gespame und Geflame in den Chats.
- Leute, die einfache Dinge falsch schreiben: Dayli/Daili/Daylie/etc. statt Daily, Weakly statt Weekly, nerfen statt nerven, Standart statt Standard, falsch angewendetes "nen" und so weiter
- Leute in Randominis, die nichtmal "hallo" und "tschüß" hinbekommen
- "locked" Items °_°


----------



## Bl4ckb3rrY (8. Juni 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> totales /sign
> nur bei 20k bitte 30-40k einsetzen^^




Statt 30-40k bitte 60k einsetzen. Nicht ganz up to date hier wa^^


----------



## Sarjin (8. Juni 2010)

Mich nervt es wenn Spieler einen Beitrag der grad mal 10 cm über dem eigenen liegt und der dazu noch ellenglang ist im fullquote wiedergeben müssen nur um dann ein "/sign" drunter zu setzen.

Mich nerven Spieler die über Gearscore herziehen müssen obwohl es für randomraids keine bessere alternative gibt.

Mich nerven aber auch genauso deppen die zu blöd sind die eingebaute Tabelle im Geascore-Addon richtig zu lesen, obwohl mir das noch so gut wie nie passiert ist.

Mich nerven Leute die ihren Charakteren bescheurte namen geben. Obwohl ich weder auf einem RP-Server spiele noch aktiv RP betreibe empfinde ich Namen die in keinster Weise zum Charakter passen als störend. Bestes Beispiel war Crackbitch.

Mich nerven Leute die einerseits behaupten das Addons für sie nicht nötig sind, andererseits aber beim Bosskampf Fehler ohne Ende machen.

Mich nerven Leute die wenn sie denn dann die entsprechenden Addons haben, die gezeigten Informationen einfach nicht umsetzen können.

Nebenbei hasse ich Spieler (nicht unbedingt persönlich) die Untote im allgemeinen und Untote Schurken im besonderen spielen.

Was ich cool finde:

Wenn jemand über einen Streich oder ähnliche absichtlich herbeigefügte witzige Situationen auch lachen kann. (Exodarportal und Rang 1 spells ftw)


----------



## DontCryPlz (8. Juni 2010)

Am meisten nervt es ja das es eig. nervt und nicht "nerft" heist. . Oo


----------



## Düstermond (8. Juni 2010)

Derzeit Gearscore und vor Gearscore der DPS-Vergleich.

Schonmal frisch auf 80 in einer heroischen Instanz gewesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotel (9. Juni 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Derzeit Gearscore und vor Gearscore der DPS-Vergleich.
> 
> Schonmal frisch auf 80 in einer heroischen Instanz gewesen?
> 
> ...



Jep gerade eben. Kaum 80 schon Hero. Ich hab Recount nicht mal angeschaut (weil es mich nicht interessiert), es hat ohne Probleme funktioniert. Ich hab nen nettes Schwert bekommen und ne tolle Brust. Keiner hat gemowlt wegen Low-DPS, alle waren whipefrei und wunschlos glücklich. Und morgen is Weihnachten&Geburtstag zusammen, ich gewinn im Euro Millions, bekomm die Steuer erlassen und, ach ja, Miss Venezuela will ein Kind von mir. Cheers.


----------



## Hank Smith (9. Juni 2010)

Nora/Vince/Casjo schrieb:


> was mich nerft sind die kack dk's mit todesgriff^^ vor allem im bg hab selber einen auf 80 aber der wird immer auf 80 bleiben und als bankchar verrotten






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde da nun 58, 62, oder auch noch 71 stehen hätte ich das einfach überlesen, aber mit 80 musste ich da schon etwas lachen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Son schrieb:


> ich war mal im warsong, da is ein "jäger" mit der flagge vonner horde aufs mount gestiegen. hab mich grün und blau geärgert!
> 
> da sieht man mal wieder, wie kompetent jäger sind^^ -.-
> 
> wirklich unglaublich



Das passiert nun wirklich fast jedem Warsongneuling einmal, egal welche Klasse.

Passiert dem selben das zum 3 oder 4 mal, dann kannst dich gerne aufregen.


----------



## Pfarra2k (9. Juni 2010)

Mich nervt:

- Rechtschreibfehler der übelsten Sorte
- der Satz "vk [beliebiges item] für 200g xxDDDDD"
- generelles xD-gespamme (versteht mich nicht falsch - bei einem lustigen Satz mag xD vielleicht angebracht sein, aber nicht immer!)
- Ich hasse Namen mit Diakritika und Apostrophen. Ich habe keine Lust, meinem Namen in zehn Varianten zu begegnen. Denkt Euch doch was eigenes aus!
- alles oben schon beschriebene
- Wenn einige Leute im TS einfach kein P2T einstellen können
- Wenn ich einmal bei TW mitmache, und in nem 1on1 gegen nen Druiden verliere, nur weil er ständig um mich rum laggt -.-


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. Juni 2010)

Die NPCs bei Folgequests wenn sich einem auf dem Weg zum Zielpunkt Mobs in den Weg stellen.
Der betreffende NPC läuft immer mit zum Mob, greift ihn an uuuund: rennt wieder zurück an die Stelle von der aus er losgelaufen ist.

- edit -
Verdammt, an "Spielern". KK, da habe ich trotzdem etwas. Ist es auf euren Servern auch so, dass zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit dieses Gespamme anfängt...
/2 Anale(s) [füge Fähigkeit deiner Wahl ein]


----------



## Masterio (9. Juni 2010)

Ximle schrieb:


> Gearscore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gearscore ist das beste addon neben gladius, mob-map(damals) und omen...


----------



## Azuran (9. Juni 2010)

Nervig :
Leute die die ini verlassen bevor überhaubt das erste monster liegt
Leute die die ini nach dem looten oder nicht bekommen eines items leaven.
Die die meinen wohl immer alles besser wissen , am ende aber dennoch nix wissen.
Solche sachen ebn ^^

Gut :
*mhmhmhm laaaaange überleg*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibts bestimmt was fällt mir aber nicht ein xP


----------



## soul6 (9. Juni 2010)

Nervig :
mal überlegen ?
schwer zu sagen, denn wenig vorhanden davon (weil ich es einfach abstelle, wenn mich was nervt )

Gut :
super Gilde, wo zwischendurch immer ein Haufen Leute im Ts sind und plaudern, rumalbern, witze machen, auch wenns keinen raid gerade gibt und jeder seine Daylis macht, Twinks lvlt, farmt etc...


----------



## Loretta (9. Juni 2010)

Dirfska schrieb:


> - Leute, die einfache Dinge falsch schreiben: Dayli/Daili/Daylie/etc. statt Daily, Weakly statt Weekly, nerfen statt nerven, Standart statt Standard, falsch angewendetes "nen" und so weiter



*hust*

http://www.askoxford.com/concise_oed/daily


----------



## Rainaar (9. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Mich nerft es total,
> Mich nerft es total,
> Mich nerft es total,
> Mich nerft es total,
> ...



Mich ner*V*en Leute, die erst 18mal ner*v*en falsch schreiben um dann doch noch zu zeigen das sie es besser können. 

Denn wie schon ein Vorposter schrieb: vic... und fög...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Juni 2010)

Mich nervt es, als Dämonenhexer auf der Suche nach Raids ständig auf wenige Zahlen reduziert zu werden. Genau im gleichen Schritt sieht man dann auch immer die Leute, die 11/12 im ICC fordern und im gleichen Moment aber Leute für den ersten ICC Versuch finden möchten.

Schön finde ich es, das es Leute gibt, die trotz allem immer wieder Zeit finden, einem etwas Spaß zu bereiten, in dem sie Dinge tun, mit denen niemand rechnet.


----------



## colll (9. Juni 2010)

nicht toll : leute die hier schreiben was sie nicht toll finden oder sie nervt 
 	leute die dich net mit hallo sondern mit ROFL LOL WTF begrüssen
 	allianzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 	schurken!!!!!!

Totall toll: Hexenmeister
 	arthas 
 	World of warcraft


Mfg coll


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (9. Juni 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Unwitzig:
> - Gearscore
> - Spieler die meinen alles besser zu wissen
> 
> ...



Unterschreib ich so wies da steht!


----------



## Caldion (9. Juni 2010)

Mich nerven die alltäglichen, nicht weniger werdenden "RankWatch-Adressaten". Kaum ein Randomraid/-run, bei dem nicht mindestens ein Spieler darauf hingewiesenen werden muss, einen seiner Spells auf Maximum zu setzen.


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Juni 2010)

Nervig:

- Deviat Supreme und Noggenfogger - Verwandlungen: meiner Meinung nach sehen die echt scheisse aus und witzig geht auch anders
- Leute die meinen ohne ordentliche Sockel und Verzauberungen bzw. mit minderwertigem Equip sich als Random durch ICC schleifen lassen zu müssen, nur deshalb muss man diese zeitaufwendigen Gearchecks machen
- Leute die im Random-Raid im TS ständig meckern das alles zu leicht ist, aber an jeder popeligen Boss-Fähigkeit failen, sowie "schlechte" Spieler im Allgemeinem
- Spammer des /sng oder /2 channels
- alle Blutelfen die nicht Pala, Magier oder Hexer sind, sowie weibliche Blutelfen im allgemeinem

Toll / Lustig:

- Gearscore: in meinem WoW-Alltag quasi nicht existent, aber das Gejammer in den Foren darüber ist lustig zu lesen
- Leute denen man im TS anhört das sie einfach Spass haben
- gute Random-Raidleiter, die sich nen Kopf um die Gruppe machen und im Raid ne positive Stimmung machen, und das Woche für Woche wieder
- ehrliche Mitspieler, die auch mal den Kiefer aufkriegen wenn ihnen was nicht klar ist, damit man ihnen helfen kann


----------



## Rollinjo (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich "gogogo" lese, bekomm ich nen Blumenkohl an der Lippe und mein Auge zuckt so herrlich....
Meist von irgendwelchen Schurken oder Todesritter geschrieben... *wäääh*


----------



## Gaueko (9. Juni 2010)

Caldion schrieb:


> Mich nerven die alltäglichen, nicht weniger werdenden "RankWatch-Adressaten". Kaum ein Randomraid/-run, bei dem nicht mindestens ein Spieler darauf hingewiesenen werden muss, einen seiner Spells auf Maximum zu setzen.



Schon mal überelegt, dass manch einer BEWUSST lowrank spells nutzt - z.B. Aderlass für den Buff?
Das angeflüstere mit "Ohh lololo lyou b00n used Life Tap (Rank 1) instead of Lifetap (Rank10)!!!! Go kill Yourself!!!111" nervt mindestens genauso.


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Juni 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Wenn ich "gogogo" lese, bekomm ich nen Blumenkohl an der Lippe und mein Auge zuckt so herrlich....
> Meist von irgendwelchen Schurken oder Todesritter geschrieben... *wäääh*


Das tolle ist, die gogogo-Rufe kommen meisten von Chars mit dem Titel "der Geduldige" ^^



Gaueko schrieb:


> Schon mal überelegt, dass manch einer BEWUSST lowrank spells nutzt - z.B. Aderlass für den Buff?
> Das angeflüstere mit "Ohh lololo lyou b00n used Life Tap (Rank 1) instead of Lifetap (Rank10)!!!! Go kill Yourself!!!111" nervt mindestens genauso.


Rank Watch ist schon praktisch...

Letzte Woche war ich mit meinem Diszi-Priester Random in ICC und sollte für den Anfang Shadow machen. Dank Rank Watch eines Mitspielers bemerkte ich dann das ich meine Shadow-spezifischen Fähigkeiten die bei mir halt im Dual liegen und ich auf beim Lehrer vergessen hatte nochmal auf Shadow für Gedankenschinden und Vampirberührung zu skillen.

Ausserdem ist Rankwatch ja sehr höflich in de Ausdrucksweise...


----------



## Philine (9. Juni 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Das tolle ist, die gogogo-Rufe kommen meisten von Chars mit dem Titel "der Geduldige" ^^
> 
> 
> *Rank Watch ist schon praktisch...
> ...



dem stimme ich zu hab letztens das auch mit einem meiner Chars gehabt und ausserdem wenn man das sofort ändert meldet sich das teil ja eh net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaueko (9. Juni 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Rank Watch ist schon praktisch...
> 
> (...)
> 
> Ausserdem ist Rankwatch ja sehr höflich in de Ausdrucksweise...




Wenn man es sinnvoll konfiguriert ist es sicherlich nicht das schlechteste Addon (das ist ja schon Gearscore höhö)
Aber irgendwann nervts schon etwas - grade wenn man absichtlich  - Gründe sein jetzt dahingestellt - niedrigere Ränge der Spells nutzt.

Aaaaaaaber darum solls hier ja nun gar net gehen! 

Also: Zurück zum Thema bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (9. Juni 2010)

Mich nervt, wenn Leute die von verschiedenen Dingen in WOW genervt sind, es immer noch spielen.
Mich hat alles was hier genannt wird auch genervt, also spiele ich nicht mehr. So einfach ist das.

Witzig finde finde ich immer wieder die Heulthreads in diesem Forum.
Platz 1 : der böse Plündermeister hat mir den Pixelhaufen nicht gegeben.
Platz 2 : Wurde ich gehackt, ist die _Phishing_-_Mail_ eine _Phishing_-_Mail_.
Platz 3 : Ich darf nicht mit, weil mein GS zu gering ist.
Platz 4 : Ich mach zu wenig DPS


----------



## Chiary (9. Juni 2010)

Mich *neft* Blizz weil ich *nevt* richtig schreiben kann.

Toll finde ich:
- Random Gruppen die sich über den Dungeonfinder treffen, gut harmonieren und deswegen weitere Inis gemeinsam spielen
- Spielneulinge die zugeben das sie neu sind und sich ggf helfen lassen wenn ihnen etwas nicht ganz klar ist anstatt drauf zu hoffen das die restlichen 4/9/24 es schon richten werden
- Rdm Raidleiter die mit dem GS AddOn und den ausgegebenen Werten etwas anfangen können und nicht ausschliesslich nach Zahlen gehen
- Heiler die trotz größtem Chaos nicht aufgeben und Alles und Jeden am Leben halten
- Tanks die auf ihre Heiler achten
- DDs die auf ihre Aggro achten

Witzig finde ich:
- Spieler die ALLES besser wissen, egal ob sie eine Klasse schonmal gespielt haben oder nicht
- Gruppen/Raids die auch mal herzlichen lachen können wenn jemand aus purer Dummheit einen Wipe herbeigeführt hat anstatt immer gleich Flames zu spammen ( Unvergessen: Unser Mage der damals sehenden Auges in Lady Vash gerannt ist weil er im TS PTT auf die Autorun Taste gelegt hatte zu hören war im TS nur "Wieso laufe ich, wieso bleibe ich nicht stehen, wieso ahhhhh" )

Nervig finde ich:
- Leute die in Reggpausen nicht reggen und später am jammern sind das sie /oom oder /low hp sind
- Poser
- Leute die mit dem GS AddOn nicht umgehen können und alles auf eine simple Zahl reduzieren wollen
- Randomraids die nach dem 1. Wipe,nachdem ein Boss geschafft wurde, auseinanderbrechen


----------



## Shendria (9. Juni 2010)

Caldion schrieb:


> Mich nerven die alltäglichen, nicht weniger werdenden "RankWatch-Adressaten". Kaum ein Randomraid/-run, bei dem nicht mindestens ein Spieler darauf hingewiesenen werden muss, einen seiner Spells auf Maximum zu setzen.




Ich hoff es is dir klar das das hauptsächlich durchs umspeccen passiert oder?  Da mach ich echt keinem Spieler eine Vorwurf... genauso wie es teilweise beabsichtigt ist (Hexer - Aderlaß wegen der Glyphe z.b.)




Nerven:
-Spieler die meinen sie sind die Größten und Besten... Ganz schlimm wenn sie im Rudel auftreten 
-Spieler die GS noch immer net richtig verwenden können (Ey Alter, du bist soooo grottig weil du 1 GS weniger hast wie ich.... )
-Typen die es net kapieren das man auch als Frau einfach nur spielen möchte und net auf tiefstem Niveau angebaggert werden will
-Spammer
-Lernresistente Spieler die dann einer Gruppe, auch nach dem hundersten Mal erklären, im Weg stehn (zumindest wenn ich Bock auf brauchbares Raiden hab... ansonsten sterb ich auch 20x wegen solcher Spieler ohne zu meckern)

Lustig:
-Alles, das ich mit den Leuten mache mit denen ich zu BC geraidet hab und sei es nur in IF angeln, denn irgendwas passiert mit denen immer <3
-Teilweise meine Lernresistenz (ja, wenn man in TdM hero die ganzen Wyrms pullt kann das durchaus noch für nen 80er Schamanen tötlich enden, Voodoohaufen in ZG enden in 99% der Fälle tötlich für mich, trotzdem aufmachen^^)


----------



## Whitepeach (9. Juni 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Mich *neft* Blizz weil ich *nevt* richtig schreiben kann.



ohne Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zthara (9. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Voodoohaufen in ZG enden in 99% der Fälle tötlich für mich, trotzdem aufmachen^^)



Kenne ich iwie, aber die machen laune von daher egal - einfach aufmachen, wird schon schiefgehen


----------



## Vanitra (9. Juni 2010)

schlecht:
- Spieler die in Instanzen unbedingt Druck machen müssen obwohl es erst dadurch zu Whipes kommt und so die Instanz länger dauert als es im normalen Tempo gedauert hätte
- Spieler die in Instanzen nach 5 Minuten AFK gehen weil die Mama zum essen ruft, denn sowas weiß man natürlich nicht schon bevor man die Instanz betritt, als Tank/Heiler besonders fein
- Melee-DDs die über den Tank merkern weil er angeblich die Aggro nicht halten kann, selbst aber ständig durch eigene Unwissenheit dem Tank abspotten und auch im Gespräch es einfach nicht verstehen wollen
- Heal-Druiden die meinen man könnte alle in einer Hero-Instanz inklusive dem Tank nur mit Hots am Leben halten und nebenbei, auch im Bosskampf irgendwas im Fernsehen schauen, einen richtigen Heal werfen wäre doch Manaverschwendung -.-
- Tanks die bei fearenden Mobs die aktuelle Mobgruppe nicht von den dahinterstehenden weit genug wegziehen und dann meinen das Jägerpet wäre Schuld weil es beim fear in die nächste Gruppe gerannt ist (bei solchen Tanks lass ich dann das Pet nicht mehr angreifen)
- Tanks inbesondere DKs die nicht laufen wollen und pro Gruppe auf den CD von Todesgriff warten, obwohl sie die Strecke nach der Gruppe sowieso laufen müssen um weiterzukommen
- Tanks die nicht auf das Mana des Heilers schauen
- Tanks die beim leveln paar Level größer sind als der Rest der Gruppe, ihre Recount-Daten posten und irgendwann die Gruppe einfach leaven, weil die DDs angeblich zu wenig Dmg machen. Jesus!
- 80er die einige Itemslots einfach leer lassen, weil sie dafür noch kein Epic haben. oO

gut:
- hilfsbreite Spieler
- Spieler die Hilfe annehmen und nicht gleich gereizt reagieren wenn man ihnen etwas erklären will
- Spieler die in Instanzen auch auf den Heiler achten und ihm ggf die Aggro abnehmen


----------



## Tamalan (9. Juni 2010)

nervige heiler die nen low-equipten tank zur eile antreiben, der alles pullen soll... nur am rumzicken ist...und alles besser weiß.... 
abhilfe: als schurke kann man sich ja mal verklicken ....schurkenhandel auf heiler und ruhe is ^^


----------



## Bob Toady (9. Juni 2010)

/sign Menelaos

Aber die sache mit dem "in InI sterben und dann nicht in die ini finden"... Iregndwann müssen die Leute halt mal lernen wos lang geht.

Ich hab da ne echt nette anekdote zu dem Thema. Hab mich damals fast kaputt gelacht.

Mein Sohnemann ist mit seinem Pala unterwegs und macht Random Ini. Wo landen sie? Flammenschlund.

Er und 4 andere neulinge in einer ini wo kaum ein Alli weis wo der eingang liegt wenn er noch nie nen abstecher nack OG gemacht hat.

Sie fabrizieren da drin einen Wipe und dann kommts:

Er setzt seinen Geist frei und ich wär bald zusammen gebrochen beim über die Schulter schauen.

5 Punkte auf der Minimap und alle in unterschiedliche Richtungen gerannt. Bloß nach OG ist keiner rein B-)))

Das gespamme im Gruppenchat könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen. Nach gut 5 minuten lachens hab ich ihnen dann erklärt wos lang geht. Vorher hab ich keinen ton rausgebracht vor lachen. Göttlich.


----------



## Silvanar (9. Juni 2010)

Edit: Gab schon genug Beitraege zum Rankwatch.


----------



## Whitepeach (9. Juni 2010)

Bob schrieb:


> /sign Menelaos
> 
> Aber die sache mit dem "in InI sterben und dann nicht in die ini finden"... Iregndwann müssen die Leute halt mal lernen wos lang geht.



Das man in einer feindlichen Hauptstadt die Instanz nicht auf Anhieb findet ist schon zu verzeihen ^^

Was ich aber NICHT nachvollziehen kann ist, wenn 4 Leute in einer rdm Gruppe die Instanz (angeblich) nicht kennen und einfach als Leichen liegen bleiben. Weil sie ja den Weg nicht kennen. Aber dann vom einzigen, der den Weg kennt und versucht hat zu erklären wo sie lang müssen, verlangen daß er sie rezzt.
Hat er nicht. Die 4 leaven. Naja... sollen se doch erstmal ihre geographischen Kenntnisse auffrischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minotauer (9. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dingen, die hier genannt wurden, kann ich nur zustimmen.

Daher nenne ich diese jetzt auch nicht nochmal erneut oder mache einen full quote von menelaos


Aber ein Paar Dinge hat noch keiner genannt:

- Was mich immer extremst aufregt, sind Palas die nicht buffen koennen bzw ueberfordert sind wenn mal 2 oder mehr Palas in der Grp/Raid sind - Und das ist leider bei gefuehlt 90 % der Palas so (ich spiele selbst unter anderem einem Pala und da regt es mich sogar noch mehr auf wenn die anderen nicht verstehen was sie Buffen sollen)

- Gleiches gilt fuer Schamis die keine oder nur 1 Totem stellen - Warum? sind die Manakosten so exorbitant gross?


----------



## Amandea (9. Juni 2010)

Nerven:

Wenn ich als Bär oder Palatank in Icc bin, mir mühsam die Caster ranhole und ein Schami sein Gewitter castet. Alle wieder weg.
Wenn ich in einer ini bin und der DK meint er hat keine Lust zu laufen und sie kilometerweit von mir wegzieht. Darf er dann auch behalten.
Wenn ich mich mit meinem Jäger für Icc 25 melde und mir gesagt wird: GS 5300 ist zu wenig. Ich erwähne immer wieder gerne das wir als Icc rauskam grade mal einen GS von 5k hatten, keinen 20% Buff und TROTZDEM die ersten 4 Bosse geschafft haben.
Ninjalooter (Meine Blacklist wird immer voller).
Nachem 4 Boss Disc vortäuschen aber mitm Arsch im TS bleiben. Und wenns im TS zur sprache kommt das er aufgefallen ist, schnell raus.
Leute die sich für Icc melden und nach den ersten 4 Bossen: Ich muss jetzt arbeiten oder meine Oma hat spontan geburtstag, da muss ich jetzt hin.
Leute die alle 30 sekunden ihr 10 Zeilen Berufe makro im Handelschan spammen.

Lieben:

Wenn uns beim Raiden doofe unfälle passieren, Obsi 10 Speedkill und sich wundern warum der Boss bei der ersten Drachenlandung noch 60% Leben hat. War noch auf 25 eingestellt.
Flamen im Handelchan.
Wenn Gnome von nem Mob gehaun werden. Ich find das gequitsche von denen zu geil.


----------



## Dirfska (9. Juni 2010)

Loretta schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> http://www.askoxford...ncise_oed/daily


Verstehe Deinen Post nicht, was willst Du mir damit sagen? °_°


----------



## Duexer (9. Juni 2010)

Bl4ckb3rrY schrieb:


> Statt 30-40k bitte 60k einsetzen. Nicht ganz up to date hier wa^^



sowas nervt mich am meisten!!! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Beitrag!!! Und was für einer!!!


----------



## Bandit 1 (9. Juni 2010)

Mich nervt: alles an WOW

Mir gefällt: das schöne Wetter und das mein Account bis Cata schläft

Mir gefällt noch mehr: das gleich irgendein Horst sich berufen fühlt _"dann bleib aus dem WOW Forum"_ zu schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevo09 (9. Juni 2010)

Unglaublich nervig und zum ausrasten bringen mich: Schurken! (wenn ich nicht selbst einer bin ^^) man questet gemütlich oder läuft grad durch die gegend... plötzlich!!!! Zack LÄHMUNG! 3-5 sek = Tod ohne eine einzige bewegung von sich selbst... xD wie oft ich schon ausgerastet bin deswegen

witzig: low hordler in schlingendorntal killn xD und wie die sich dann umloggen und mit nen lvl 1er ally mich anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bladeroxxor (9. Juni 2010)

Naja .... Captain CAPS_lock und seine SHIFT_Crew...durchaus nervig im raid :'D


----------



## Berndl (9. Juni 2010)

Mich nerven Rechtschreibflamer!
Is doch egal wies geschrieben ist solang manns lesen kann.

Mich nervt die Unbelehrbarkeit vieler Spieler!
Bin der letzte der einen blöd anmacht wenner was falsch macht (ZM sockeln als Schurke) da wird dann nett drauf hingewiesen und sogar noch angeboten das du ihm die richtigen Steine schleifst etc. und zwei Tage später rennt er immernoch falsch gesockelt rum.

Mich nerven Pala´s, Bm-Hunter und Bäume,
was aber daran liegt das ich aufgrund der Klassenmechanik kaum ne Chance hab. (Wobei NERF PALA! Die waren vor 2.4 so angenehm)

Mich nervt der alltägliche Flamewar in den allgemeinen Channels.


Ich mag das Gearscore Addon nur setzen es viele immernoch falsch ein (5,8k+ für ICC ist Schwachsinn)

Ich mag PvE und PvP im Allgemeinen.

Ich mag Spieler die immer lustig drauf oder hilfsbereit sind.

Ich mag die Farmbots (ich farme nicht selbst daher find ich sie als Zeitvertreib extrem unterhaltsam)


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Juni 2010)

Was ich in meiner Aufzählung noch vergessen habe:

unangebrachtes open-world-PvP:
Da ich bewusst einen PvE-Server gewählt habe, finde ich Leute nervig die einen umnatzen wenn man in Festtagsklamotte zum Erfolge machen in eine gegnerische Hauptstadt läuft. Wer da Leute ganken will soll auf nem PvP Server spielen...
Und natürlich Leute die den Lowies die Questgeber zum Beispiel in Crossroads töten, das sind ja soooooolche Helden *würg*


----------



## syntaxsniffler (9. Juni 2010)

die leute die immer rezz schrei(b)en wenn man schon dabei ist nachdem boss/add/trash down ist
gogo kiddies (dann buff ich nicht als palatank und buff mich nur selbst und dann heulen sie rum wegen keinenn buffs)
+5500 gs für pdok10..
movementkrüppel bei lk10/lk25 die es immer wieder schaffen beim entweihen drinnen stehen und dann flamen das man zu blöd ist ..


----------



## Baumrinde. (9. Juni 2010)

Durchaus nervig finde ich auch die Leute, die Sachen wegwürfeln die sie eig. garnicht gebauchen können und dem Raidleader das wayne ist.
Kleines Beispiel:
"Oh Ja! Splitter aus reinem Eis. ENDLICH!" ...so auf einmal würfelt ein Verstärker Schami druff und gewinnt das Teil auch noch. Dann hat er noch dieses Grinsen im Gesicht und schreibt mit ganz "dreist" per whisper: "Thaha! Ich brauchs 
für sec. Equip. Need ist Need."
Also sowas ärgert mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ogrim888 (9. Juni 2010)

Die nervigsten Spieler sind die, die meinen es würde irgend etwas bringen seine Sachen für 19,99 Gold ins Ah zu stellen und nicht einfach ganz normal 20 Gold verlangen!


----------



## Esda (9. Juni 2010)

Toll:
 - der Eleschamane, der in unserer Zehner so nett ist, mir bei Arthas einen Zombie vom Hals zu Bomben, den ich durch Healaggro gezogen hab. Super mitgedacht und gut ausgeführt. Ist ein 'Makel' bei ihm, dass er immer Heiler beschützt.
- ein Raidleiter meiner damaligen (Casual-)Gilde, der uns nach dem 30%-nerf-Patch in einer ID, ohne dass wir jemals vorher drin waren, bis vor Illidan geführt hat.


Lustig: 
- der unglaublich gleichmütige bis gelangweilte Ton unseres Raidleiters, wenn er uns beim 16en Try bittet, einfach sterben zu gehen.
- der unfassbar gelangweilte und genervte Ton unseres Feraltanks, wenn er in unserer Zehner den Pull anzählt. 
- die halbstündigen Erklärungen meines alten Raidleiters (siehe Toll) und der Abdruck der Leertaste auf meiner Stirn nach dem Aufwachen.


Nervig/Schlecht: 
 - dass unsere Paladine grundsätzlich keine Raus-nehm-Mats dabei haben
 - mein ehemaliger Raidleiter, der als Holy in der HPS hinter dem Shadow lag und mich flamte, ich solle mehr Heilen. Fehler gab es bei ihm nicht.
 - wie ich die Shadowtrap wegen des vom Eleschamanen gesetzten Donners übersehe und direkt hinter dem weggebombten Zombie die Plattform runtersegle :<


----------



## Shaila (9. Juni 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Mich ner*V*en Leute, die erst 18mal ner*v*en falsch schreiben um dann doch noch zu zeigen das sie es besser können.
> 
> Denn wie schon ein Vorposter schrieb: vic... und fög...
> 
> ...



Rechtschreibflames....langweilig...lasst euch mal was Besseres einfallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am liebsten sind mir die Leute, deren posts nur aus Rechtschreibflames bestehen, sowie dieser hier. Aber selber lieber keine Meinung schreiben, hauptsache erstmal flamen, wenn man sich mal in einem Wort vertut. Ja, dass finde ich wirklich immer komisch.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Juni 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Mich nervt: alles an WOW
> 
> Mir gefällt: das schöne Wetter und das mein Account bis Cata schläft
> 
> ...






Schön, dass ich endlich Grund habe, auch etwas reinzuschreiben. 


Also, mich nervt es, dass manche Leute es scheinbar so unglaublich nötig haben, sich in einem anonymen Forum zu profilieren, dass sie allen anderen mitteilen müssen, wie toll und wunderbar ihr RL ist.


----------



## Shaila (9. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Schön, dass ich endlich Grund habe, auch etwas reinzuschreiben.
> 
> 
> Also, mich nervt es, dass manche Leute es scheinbar so unglaublich nötig haben, sich in einem anonymen Forum zu profilieren, dass sie allen anderen mitteilen müssen, wie toll und wunderbar ihr RL ist.



Danke, dass habe ich vergessen. Allerdings gibt es Ausnahmen, wo man es einfach aufgrund des Themas nicht außen vor lassen kann, sein RL grob zu beschreiben. Allerdings finde ich, das einige da immer sehr übertreiben.


----------



## Shaila (9. Juni 2010)

- Doppelpost


----------



## wolfracht (9. Juni 2010)

Mich nervt, dass Leute, die zum Raid absolut nichts beitragen, immer das meiste Loot- und Würfelglück haben.


----------



## Palduron (9. Juni 2010)

was mich nervt ? WOTLK <-------


----------



## Legendary (9. Juni 2010)

ogrim888 schrieb:


> Die nervigsten Spieler sind die, die meinen es würde irgend etwas bringen seine Sachen für 19,99 Gold ins Ah zu stellen und nicht einfach ganz normal 20 Gold verlangen!



Ololol roxxor b00n freakin!!


Schon mal dran gedacht, das man bewusst 19,99 statt 20 schreibt um so mehr Käufer davon zu überzeugen, dass man günstiger zu sein scheint als man tatsächlich ist? Könnten ja die Geschäfte beim Fernseher auch überall 500 draufschreiben statt 499 €. :>

Setzen, sechs!


----------



## addyy09 (9. Juni 2010)

unwitzig: Eleshamis, die in ads gewitter spamen

witzig: MIt Dk todesgriff und den shami mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juni 2010)

Was mich nervt: *ROBERT KOTICK!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Simi1994 (9. Juni 2010)

Dirfska schrieb:


> Muss irgendwie grad an "Du stehst nicht im, Du bist der Stau" denken - hmmmm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

Zusatz:
+:

Leute die mit WoW aufhören und ihr vermögen durch witzige Spiele an andere verschenken.^^
-:

Wenn man von Spielern geflamet wird, die nur rumstehn und dumpf mit auto-hit oder Zauberstab Schaden machen wollen.
............................................________........................ 
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,.................. 
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,............ 
.........................,/...............................................”:,........ 
.....................,?......................................................\,..... 
.................../...........................................................,}.... 
................./......................................................,:`^`..}.... 
.............../...................................................,:”........./..... 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../..... 
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../........ 
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/........... 
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}........... 
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../............ 
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../............. 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”............... 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\................... 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__........... 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,.... 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\........................ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\....................... 
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__.. 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``....... 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\............... 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\..............


----------



## boyclar (9. Juni 2010)

Mich nerven nicht wirklich Spieler... sondern Blizzard das sie keine speziellen Classic server anbieten^^ von mir aus auch 3€ teurer aber hauptsache nen Classic, ca. nur bugs halt entfernen aber alte talent bäume usw. noch! naja Träume sind träume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (9. Juni 2010)

boyclar schrieb:


> Mich nerven nicht wirklich Spieler... sondern Blizzard das sie keine speziellen Classic server anbieten^^ von mir aus auch 3€ teurer aber hauptsache nen Classic, ca. nur bugs halt entfernen aber alte talent bäume usw. noch! naja Träume sind träume
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Großteil der Spieler würden relativ schnell nach content schreien.
Bei aller Liebe zu classic aber irgendwann is doch die Luft raus Oo


----------



## Weizenmehl (9. Juni 2010)

unwitzig:

Gearscore
Ninjalooter
bettler
flamer

witzig

Mondkingestalt
Katzengestalt
noobz
private sachen die ausversehen ins handelchannel geschrieben werden
z.b ts server oder ihre telefonnummer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyan (9. Juni 2010)

Sarjin schrieb:


> Mich nervt es wenn Spieler einen Beitrag der grad mal 10 cm über dem eigenen liegt und der dazu noch ellenglang ist im fullquote wiedergeben müssen nur um dann ein "/sign" drunter zu setzen.
> 
> Mich nerven Spieler die über Gearscore herziehen müssen obwohl es für randomraids keine bessere alternative gibt.
> 
> ...




/sign!


----------



## Loretta (9. Juni 2010)

Dirfska schrieb:


> Verstehe Deinen Post nicht, was willst Du mir damit sagen? °_°



Ok dann noch einen Bluepost hinterher

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=10222123936&postId=102210748759&sid=3#5

 Hallo Druminion, 

deine Mitspieler haben dir die korrekte Antwort gegeben. Ich nehme ebenfalls an, dass du dich in einem Schlachtzug befunden hast. Dies stand auch in dem Brief, den mein Kollege dir im Spiel hat zukommen lassen. 

Nochmal für alle, die nicht Bubalus' Link gefolgt sind: Es heißt "dailies". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß, Lyonthri  [ Beitrag editiert von Lyonthri ]


----------



## BioHassan (9. Juni 2010)

Einmal hat mir in Ak25 ein Diszi-Priest mein t10,5 teil weggewürfelt und es seinem hexer kumpel gegeben. Der raidleiter hat nichts gemacht. Das NERVT mich.

Was mich noch nervt ist auf unserem Server Anetheron: Die Gilde XXX. Und dort vorallem der Hexer  XXX. Er meinte allen Ernstes nachts um 4Uhr mal alle Leute in Dalaran Nordbank zu verbessern, was sie denn anders skillen müssen, was sie falsch gesockelt haben usw. Meint er nur weil er im RL kein Skill hat muss er ingame mit seinem 6,2k GS Gear posen ?!


----------



## Jiwari (9. Juni 2010)

Der nervigste Makel an Spielern:

Ungeduld!
Vorauslaufen, "GoGoGo" Brüllen, Mob-Gruppen pullen, etc.

Das witzige(Ironische) dabei:

Dann auch noch den Titel "... der Geduldige" tragen.


Das gibt mir meistens den Rest.


----------



## Killding (9. Juni 2010)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Unterschreib ich so wies da steht!




naja...iwie ist doch WoW ein Gemeinschaftsspiel oder nicht ? Finde ich jedenfalls ..Raids & PvP musst du gut mit deinen Mitspielern aggieren ...wieso zockt ihr dann bitte noch wenn es da für euch nix positives mehr gibt :O ?


achjaa danke für die zahlreichen Posts find ich sehr interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killding (9. Juni 2010)

Was ich noch schlimm finde ist dass viele "Ex-WoW Zocker" immer in irgendeinem Thread reinschreiben dass sie nicht mehr zocken.Man kann doch einen normalen Beitrag hinschreiben & fertig aber des intressiert doch keinen sollen sie gleich nix schreiben..nicht persönlich gemeint aber das nervt mich richtig. Auch wenn diejenigen eig. nicht mer zu den "Spielern" gehören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (9. Juni 2010)

Mich nerven die Pfeifen, die sich für so wichtig halten, dass sie wenn sie denn ein Problem haben nur mit "lol" antworten. 
Mich nerven die, die keine eigene Meinung haben, sondern nur bei XY-R0xx0r-Gilden Ideen etc klauen, auch wenn sie voller Rotz sind.
Ganz besonders und das auch schon seit drei Jahren: GOGO!!111einself
Diese unpartnerschaftliches Verhalten, immer gegen Andere zu hetzen und anstelle zu helfen, lieber a) aus der Instanz voten oder b) aus dem Raid schmeissen mit anschliessendem Flame.
Und zum Schluss ist ganz besonders schlimm diese neudeutsche-englische-Wordkotze die kein Schwein versteht. "need port bitte if rdy".. Danke, wiedersehen.


----------



## Dirfska (9. Juni 2010)

Loretta schrieb:


> Nochmal für alle, die nicht Bubalus' Link gefolgt sind: Es heißt "dailies".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aber nur im Plural oO Im Singular bleibts Daily und eben diesen habe ich erwähnt...


----------



## Crystania (9. Juni 2010)

Dirfska schrieb:


> Aber nur im Plural oO Im Singular bleibts Daily...



Gibt aber welche, die Dailys schreiben.


----------



## scramtsch (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte gerne die alten BC-Ini´s wieder. Da is man auch full T6 net in 10 min durch gelaufen. Die hatten noch was. Oder Kara..... sehr schöne Instanz. Wieviele sich da immer verlaufen haben^^ Das war noch schön und vor allem schwerer als das jetzt.


----------



## Nebola (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hasse es wenn Leute in einem Satz 20 mal xD schreiben.

Oder noch besser "haha wie geil xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD" Für jedes D müsste es eins aufs Maul geben.

Wie viele offene Fressen soll son Smilie haben ?


Ich mag ... es solche Leute zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiST3rFLOppY (9. Juni 2010)

Mich nerven Leute die immer den Realm schlecht reden auf dem sie spielen , aber dann nicht in Betracht ziehen den Server zu wechseln . 
Außerdem nerven mich Leute , die meinen Sartharion 3D heißt , dass man die 3 Drachen nachdem sie in den Kampf hinzukommen nicht töten darf . 
Personen die mir wegen meiner X53 Passagierrakete gratulieren , nerven mich auch . Da ist doch nichts besonderes dran . 
Fast hätte ich das Nervigste überhaupt vergessen , diverse Individuen die bei jedem Erfolg gz schreiben .


----------



## Vranthor (9. Juni 2010)

soul6 schrieb:


> ... und jeder seine *Daylis* macht



Da haben wir's doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dirfska (9. Juni 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Gibt aber welche, die Dailys schreiben.



Das ist mir klar, aber ich verstehe das Zitat meines Posts in Verbindung mit dem "*hust*" nicht, welches irgendwie impliziert, das meine Schreibweise von Daily falsch sei.
Naja, vllt. hab ichs auch falsch aufgefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (10. Juni 2010)

MiST3rFLOppY schrieb:


> Personen die mir wegen meiner X53 Passagierrakete gratulieren , nerven mich auch . Da ist doch nichts besonderes dran .
> Fast hätte ich das Nervigste überhaupt vergessen , diverse Individuen die bei jedem Erfolg gz schreiben .



Du musst Probleme haben. Wegen Höflichkeit sich aufregen. Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Ralevor (10. Juni 2010)

Positive Dinge / Verhaltensweisen: (Wenn auch selten vorkommend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Leute, die selbst bei peinlichen Aktionen (zbs TS-Daten ins /2 posten) oder Wipes nicht den Humor verlieren.
Hilfsbereitsschaft.
Anstand und gegenseitiger Respekt, trotz Anonymität des Internets.
...

Naja, mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein, negativ überwiegt ziemlich:

Besserwisser, die eine Aktion bemängeln und sie anschliessend selbst vollkommen versauen.
Ninja-Looter.
Verkappte Oberbefehlshaber als Raid-Leader.
Leute, die eine Stunde lang rumfragen und nicht begreifen, dass sie ihre Antwort auch einfach bekommen hätten, wenn sie selbst nachgeschlagen hätten.
Egoisten und Rambo-Verschnitte (*In die Mobgruppe stürm -> Tank und Healer schuld*)
Leute, die urplötzlich verschwinden, ohne dies vorher mitzuteilen.
Spammer.
Leute, welche ihre Aussagen durch ''!!!11elf'' zu verstärken versuchen.
Leute, die mit englischen Begriffen um sich werfen, ohne die Bedeutung zu kennnen.
DD's, die über den niedrigen GearScore anderer reklamieren, jedoch 3k DPS weniger machen.
Grundlegend Spieler, die sich mit ihrem ''Skill'' beweihräuchern, jedoch im Feuer oder Ähnlichem stehen bleiben. (Bsp: Koralon. Holt euch das AddOn ''EnsidiaFails'', schon wird das ganze übersichtlich in den Chat gepostet. *schadenfroh grins* )
Bettler, insbesondere solche, die noch nicht einmal einen korrekten Satz zustande kriegen. 

Falls mir mehr einfällt, wird das editiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiST3rFLOppY (10. Juni 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Du musst Probleme haben. Wegen Höflichkeit sich aufregen. Auch nicht schlecht.



Sag mir mal eins , würde es Dich nicht nerven , wenn Dir 60 Leute jedes mal ihr GZ Makro spammen , wenn Du einen Erfolg erhälst ?


----------



## Littletall (10. Juni 2010)

Ralevor schrieb:


> Grundlegend Spieler, die sich mit ihrem ''Skill'' beweihräuchern, jedoch im Feuer oder Ähnlichem stehen bleiben. (Bsp: Koralon. Holt euch das AddOn ''EnsidiaFails'', schon wird das ganze übersichtlich in den Chat gepostet. *schadenfroh grins* )



Also meine jetzige Gilde hat mein Ensidia Fails gehasst ^^ Das hab ich noch aus meiner Zeit als Raidleader drauf gehabt und das Ding spammt ja gern mal den Thread voll, da es sofort rumbrüllt, wenn man im Feuer steht (man kommt da ja seltenst ohne Schaden raus).

Ich hab es inzwischen verbannt. Unsere Movement-Fehler werden von uns selbst beachtet ^^


----------



## White_Sky (10. Juni 2010)

BioHassan schrieb:


> Einmal hat mir in Ak25 ein Diszi-Priest mein t10,5 teil weggewürfelt und es seinem hexer kumpel gegeben. Der raidleiter hat nichts gemacht. Das NERVT mich.
> 
> Was mich noch nervt ist auf unserem Server Anetheron: Die Gilde Legends never Die. Und dort vorallem der Hexer* ******. Er meinte allen Ernstes nachts um 4Uhr mal alle Leute in Dalaran Nordbank zu verbessern, was sie denn anders skillen müssen, was sie falsch gesockelt haben usw. Meint er nur weil er im RL kein Skill hat muss er ingame mit seinem 6,2k GS Gear posen ?!



FAIL (wegen Namecalling)

Und wer sitzt den bitte um 4 Uhr morgens vor'm Rechner?


----------



## Killding (10. Juni 2010)

Caldion schrieb:


> Mich nerven die alltäglichen, nicht weniger werdenden "RankWatch-Adressaten". Kaum ein Randomraid/-run, bei dem nicht mindestens ein Spieler darauf hingewiesenen werden muss, einen seiner Spells auf Maximum zu setzen.



Ich benutz z.B mit meinem mage frostbolt rang 1 wegen dem zauberspeed(0,5iwas) wenn ich gegner schnell verlangsamen will


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (10. Juni 2010)

mich nerven menschen, die es überfordert, präpositionen zu nutzen.
"kommste dala?" und so späße...

ebenfalls ätzend: auf fragen mit rechenzeichen antworten... aber naja, dann wird man halt schonmal nicht in raids eingeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leikath (10. Juni 2010)

Killding schrieb:


> Was mir grad wieder einfällt .. ich hasse es wenn Ele Shamis beim Auge des Sturms in der Mitte bei der Flagge Gewitter immer spamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm das ist doch grade das lustige am ele aber wenn man der ist der runtergeworfen wird kann man das verstehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haimon (10. Juni 2010)

nervig:

das wort "loose". es heißt lose oder loss... aber in keinem fall loose.

pve

retri + krieger-combo auf meinem diszipriester. da sehe ich keine schnitte


positiv: 

gs 6100-schurken, die in dalarans kanalisation ein duell fordern.


----------



## Blutvalk (10. Juni 2010)

Als DK-Tank LVL 74 nervt mich ein Typ von Mitspieler besonders.:

- GOGOGOGO-Brülläffchen, die auch schnell mal selber pullen, ohne Rücksicht auf den Heiler nehmen oder ob meine Zauber noch CD haben. Meistens sag ich solchen Spielern, wenn Sie es so eilig haben, sollen sie sich eine neue Gruppe suchen wo dann ein IMBA Tank sich austobt.  Ansonsten gebe ich das Tempo (immer Heal im Augenwinkel) vor und bisher waren Wipes eher selten. Viele vergessen halt, das man nach einen Wipe erst wieder rein rennen muss und dann buffen/futtern darf und das am Ende viel mehr Zeit kostet als mal 1-3 sek. auf den Tank zu warten.

Als Jäger

- Die ewigen "Loot-Streithanseln" in den Schlachtzügen, erstens nervt es tierisch und zweitens hält das den SZ nur unnötig auf und drittens entsteht eine aggressive Atmosphäre die mir das raiden gründlich verleidet.




Es gibt aber auch jede Menge positive Erlebnisse, zum Beispiel mit den Spielern die in den zufälligen Nordend-Dungeons invitet werden, nach erfolgreicher Klärung derselben noch eine Weile da bleiben und man ein nettes Gespräch mit ihnen führen kann. Bei Anfängern (hab fast in jeder Ini einen dabei) ein paar Tips zur Ini oder deren Bosse geben und diese sich am Ende ganz nett dafür bedanken. Meistens werde ich dann sogar gefragt ob ich nicht gleich die nächste Ini mit ihnen durchziehen möchte und wenn es meine Zeit erlaubt geht es dann auch weiter.




Blutvalk

Jäger....und DK aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juni 2010)

Immer schön dran denken. Namecalling ist hier nicht gestattet.


----------



## Crystania (10. Juni 2010)

MiST3rFLOppY schrieb:


> Sag mir mal eins , würde es Dich nicht nerven , wenn Dir 60 Leute jedes mal ihr GZ Makro spammen , wenn Du einen Erfolg erhälst ?



Definitiv nicht. Nervt es dich wenn dir jemand im Umfeld zu deinem neuen Auto gratuliert? Ist ja egal wie oft du dir ein neues zulegst. :-)


----------



## Tahona Weidenhuf (10. Juni 2010)

Ich persönlich bin genervt von Untoten Schurken. Meist frech, ungeduldig und sehr, sehr sterblich. Kaum wurde das "ggogogo" gebrüllt liegt er schon am Boden und murmelt mit den Überresten seines Kiefers "Rez pls!"

Lustig dagegen finde ich schmutzige Wortspiele im TS beim Raid, das hält wach und bei Laune.


----------



## swenkhhc (10. Juni 2010)

Nerv: AK-Raid ,Leute stehen in dala und schreien nach PORT   ich hab mal gesehen das es da ein Portal gibt nach TW.

      	In einen RND Raid kommen z.B. Weekly  und dann sofort afk gehen und als Letztes dann rufen ORT pls .

      	/1,/2 spammer die 5 mal in einer Minute das selbe posten --meist ellenlange makros.

      	dumme fragen im /1,/2  die komischerweise meist von Blizzards"Heldeklasse" kommen 

      	GS-Poser die absolut nix können und die ich mit meinen PDK25 equipten Twink abrolle.

      	Lags , Wartungsarbeiten am Mittwoch , Wichtigtuer, Goldhändler, LoLRoflXDDDDgogogo-schreiber,schlechte Spieler,Hexenmeister im PVP.....


Spass:Raiden mit meiner Gilde--immer wieder lustig ,goldverdienen mit wenig Aufwand ,erfolge machen und nachholen ...


----------



## Avolus (10. Juni 2010)

Was mich nervt, sind die Chars, welche von hinten bis vorne mit Erbstücken zugepumpt sind und in low Inis kein bisschen auf Ihre Aggro achten.
Damit kritisiere ich natürlich nicht alle Erbstück-tragenden Spieler, es gibt auch vernünftige Spieler.

Ein Beispiel allerdings:
Ich habe mir einen kleinen Druiden gemacht, vorerst als Resto.
Mit lvl17 dachte ich mir: " Warum spielste denn nicht mal Bär?!"
Habe umgeskillt, mir teuer Equip im AH gekauft und bin dann los.. Flammenschlund.
War kein Problem.
Nächste Instanz: Burg Schattenfang.
Kein DD lässt mir die Zeit zum antanken oder gar fix Wut zu generieren.
Auf der Hälfte der Instanz ist mir der Kragen geplatzt, also aus der Instanz raus, auf Gleichgewicht geskillt und den Bär für's Erste verworfen.
OMG war ich sauer x)

Grade eben war ich mit meinem kleinen Diszi in einer Instanz..
Wieder das gleiche: Hunter, vollgepfropft mit Erbstücken, weit voraus im Penismeter.
Lies dem Tank auch keine Zeit, brauchte dauernd 'ne Heilung usw.
Schreeeeeeecklich!

Ich bitte also einfach nur um ein wenig Disziplin; an alle Spieler die meinen eine Instanz im Alleingang clearen zu können, nur weil sie bereits mit lvl10 einen GS von über 1000 haben. >.<

Ansonsten noch ein schniekes Wochenende und MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiST3rFLOppY (10. Juni 2010)

Crystania schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht. Nervt es dich wenn dir jemand im Umfeld zu deinem neuen Auto gratuliert? Ist ja egal wie oft du dir ein neues zulegst. :-)



Na dann , gz . : D 
Naja , zu einem neuen Auto würden mir auch keine 60 Leute gratulieren . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (10. Juni 2010)

@Avolus

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Hab mit nem ganz neuen Account wieder bei Null angefangen als Mage. Manchmal kommt es mir so vor als ob die Leute vergessen, das man im niedrigen lvl-Bereich nicht ganz die Fähigkeiten hat, wie auf Hero um durch die Ini durchzurushen. Fängt bei DDs an die nicht antanken lassen, Tanks die auf gogogo immer die halbe Ini pullen und sich wundern warum se draufgehen. Heiler (bzw. alle Manaklassen) denen keine Zeit zum reggen gegeben wird und am allerbesten, DDs, denen der Tank zu langsam is, selber anfangen Gruppen zu pullen und dann den Tank flamen, weil er die Aggro nicht übernommen hat^^.

Fazit: Nervigster Makel für mich aktuell ist Hetze. Hey, ich bin am Zocken und nicht auf der Flucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein ganz witziger Makel find ich sind Spieler die permanent irgendwo runterfallen (ok kann auch mal nen wipe geben) oder auch Pvp'ler die dich auf biegen und brechen kalt machen wollen und dabei ihr Umfeld vergessen. Is mir passiert, n Ally der so versessen darauf war mich fertich zu machen, bis nach Tarrens Mill gefolgt ist und innerhalb von ner Sekunde von den Wachen niedergemacht wurde. Und das Zwei mal! Nen Schurken fiel auch nichts besseres ein mich alle zu machen mitten in der Mobgruppe. Konnte ihm dann als Geist beim Sterben zusehen.


----------



## Russelkurt (10. Juni 2010)

was mich nervt wurde hier x-fach gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibt nur eins von mir hinzuzufügen: wenn ich ne 99 würfle und ein anderer ne 100 auf ein teil oder mount auf das ich schon seit ich spiele scharf bin (erst heute wieder passiert).

was ich aber lustig bei anderen finde sind gespräche im ts beim raid. meistens gehts nicht um den raid, sondern über was anderes. das find ich lustig, vorallem wenn der raid dann auch noch reibungslos klappt.


----------



## Irgen (10. Juni 2010)

Ich kann Leute auf den Teufel nicht ausstehen, die sich mehrzeilige Makros für ihre Berufe machen. Beispiel:

[Árâgòrn]---------------------Árâgòrns Schmiedekunst-------------
[Árâgòrn]Biete [Schmiedekunst] an.
[Árâgòrn]Skill 450
[Árâgòrn]Rezepte aus allen Raidinzen bekannt
[Árâgòrn]-----------------------------------------------------------------

Sowas HASSE ich!

Außerdem kann ich es nicht ausstehen, wenn die ganzen lvl 1er meinen, dass sie 5 Gold brauchen und in SW rumbetteln. Und außerdem - wer mag die schon? - Goldspammer


----------



## Pilani (10. Juni 2010)

Nervig
- "gogogo"-Leute
- "alle 10min: kurz afk"-Leute
- roxxorz (zuletzt ein huntertwink) der den tank flamt, den healer flamt und selber die halbe ini keine
munition mehr hat und knurren nicht ausmacht
- retris die zorn anhaben
- tanks die nicht wissen, was ihr grenzen sind, oder die grenzen ihrer heiler
- ddler die neben imba dps auch imba aggro machen und deswegen immer tot am boden herumliegen
- random-raids *gänsehaut* (gut, vll voreingenommen, aber ich hatte zu 99% pech mit den gruppen^^)
- leute die mir vorschreiben, welche addons ich zu benutzen habe, aber selber (mit dem addon) auf der
failliste platz 1 sind
- wenn jemand im ts dauernd schnieft und hustet, oder man dessen fernseher hört
- PvP (weil ich zu 80% gepwnd werde^^)

Geil
- mit einer motivierten gilde an neuen bossen wipen
- spaß im /g oder ts
- tanken
- movement-bosse
- noob-fails (unser mage, der afk sein headset auf die tastatur gelegt hat und kerzengerade die mobs vor valithria
übernommen hat)
- "deine mudda"-kommentare von zwei unserer raidmember (sind brüder^^)
- einen boss nach vielen wipes legen und sich nen keks freuen


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Juni 2010)

Cpt.Spaulding schrieb:


> ebenfalls ätzend: auf fragen mit rechenzeichen antworten... aber naja, dann wird man halt schonmal nicht in raids eingeladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist tatsächlich für mich das Allerschlimmste. Mal ehrlich, bis ich bei der Plus-Taste bin, hab ich auch schon "Ja" geschrieben (meinetwegen auch Jap, Jops, Joa, Jop). 


"Hey, habt ihr Quests zum teilen?"

"-"

"-"

"-"

"Hmm, ok. Wer will Wachsamkeit?"

"-"

"+"

Raaargh! *irre wird*


----------



## Crystania (16. Juni 2010)

Das mit den Rechenzeichen haste aber auch nicht auf jedem Server. Hab das auf Blackrock das erste mal gesehen und ist mehr oder weniger ne Severkrankheit.


----------



## Micro(welle) (16. Juni 2010)

Leben und Leben lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was allerdings ich allerdings witzig finde sind Leute die patu alles besser Wissen.
Ich finde es außerdem immer wieder witzig wenn sich die Diszis bei mir in der Gild aufregen wenn im Handelschat gesagt wird das Disziplin Priester Tank Heiler seien.


----------



## Ghrodan (16. Juni 2010)

Micro(welle) schrieb:


> Was allerdings ich allerdings witzig finde sind Leute die patu alles besser Wissen.



Wo wir grad dabei sind, es heißt partout, nicht patu.


----------



## Versace83 (16. Juni 2010)

am nervigsten finde ich die mangelnden Deutschkenntnisse. 
Was man da im trade channel liest ist zum Teil echt grausam.

Nervig sind auch Spieler der anderen Fraktion, die meinen einen angreifen zu müssen und dann, wenn man sie fair besiegt hat, Hilfe holen zu müssen und zu campen.

Das ständige angespuckt werden der gegnerischen Fraktion, wenn man tot am Boden liegt.

Leute, die in einen Raid kommen und sofort nach einem Port verlangen obwohl ein Blick auf die Map genügt um zu sehen dass noch kein Einziger vor Ort ist um überhaupt porten zu können.... aber selbst kämen sie nie auf die Idee sich auf den Weg zu machen um zu porten... nein sie warten schön bis andere anfangen zu porten.




Haimon schrieb:


> nervig:
> 
> das wort "loose". es heißt lose oder loss... aber in keinem fall loose.


genau... und davon abgesehen ist im Zusammenhang der Niederlage weder "lose" (verlieren), da es ein Verb ist und "loss" (Verlust) richtig, sondern "defeat". Aber man kann das noch so oft im Schlachtfeld sagen, keinen interessiert es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Und wenn wir schon von falsch geschrieben Wörtern reden: "rouge" statt "rogue" ist auch einer maner Favoriten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Rechenzeichen empfinde ich jetzt nicht als sooo nervig, da + und - eben auch für positiv und negativ stehen, also für Zustimmung und Ablehnung.... also schon akzeptabel.


----------



## metera (16. Juni 2010)

was mich ziemlich nervt sind leute deren ! oder ? taste klemmt z.b. 
"können wir dann?????!!!!!?????"

was auch noch sehr störend ist wenn leute eine festellug schre und diese dann mit einem ? beenden. da denk ich mir immer warum der satzbau der frage so scheise ist entwede man hat ne frage oder nicht^^ 
bsp: "suche einen schmied??????"

richtig gut find ich meinen ele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leutewegschubsen und tanks ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg mete


----------



## Overskilled (16. Juni 2010)

mich nervt :

wenn leute die Channels mit 7 zeilen langen makros werbung für ihre gilde machen 

wenn mir jmd sagt das mein dps zu low is und selber sehr viel weniger als ich hat.

wenn leute meinen sie sein was besseres nur weil sie full icc25er HM gear haben.


witzig:

wenn leute meinen das ich als tank zu langsam für sie arbeite sie dann sterben und mich dann flamen warum ich kein aggro halt obwohl ich grad afk war.



das wars eig. lustiges gibts in WoW nichtmehr da man eh nur flames an den kopf geworfen bekommt.


----------



## Terminsel (17. Juni 2010)

Ungemein nervt mich, wenn man in einen Rdm-Raid kommt und die anderen Paladine ihr Pallypower nicht auf "freie Zuteilung" eingestellt haben. Jedesmal muss man alle anschreiben und darum bitten, dass die das bitte frei geben - den Raidchannel liest ja keiner. Einer ist immer AFK, so muss man mit der Zuteilung noch länger warten. Zudem verstehe ich nicht, wieso die Leute das überhaupt durchweg gesperrt haben. Es handelt sich ja nicht um ein kritisches Addon, wo geänderte Einstellungen für einen die totale Vernichtung bedeuten.

Gogo-Gespamme nervt auch. Wenn jemand wirklich "gogo" schreibt, frag ich immer: "Es gibt Gogos im Raid?"

Nervig sind ebenfalls Leute, die einen nach einem wohlgemeinten Ratschlag zuflamen. Gleiches gilt für Leute, die sich nicht an die Regeln im Raid / in der Instanz halten können und meckern, wenn man sie darauf hinweist. 

Alle Paladinspieler, die nur ihre Dämätschknöpfe kennen gehen mir auch auf den Senkel.

Toll ist, wenn man eine Gilde/Raidgruppe hat, die über blöde Fehler/Situationen lachen kann. Mein Kater sorgt immer wieder für Lacher im TS, weil der in kritischen Momenten vor den Monitor springt. Wenn ich dann tot bin, heißt es nur: "Ah, der Kater war wieder da." *g*

Toll ist auch, wenn man einen "Königsmörder" dabei hat, der auch schon einige Hardmodes durch hat, und der sich nicht daran stört, dass Raid an Modermiene krepiert - wieder und wieder.^^


----------



## excessively (17. Juni 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ungemein nervt mich, wenn man in einen Rdm-Raid kommt und die anderen Paladine ihr Pallypower nicht auf "freie Zuteilung" eingestellt haben. Jedesmal muss man alle anschreiben und darum bitten, dass die das bitte frei geben - den Raidchannel liest ja keiner. Einer ist immer AFK, so muss man mit der Zuteilung noch länger warten. Zudem verstehe ich nicht, wieso die Leute das überhaupt durchweg gesperrt haben. Es handelt sich ja nicht um ein kritisches Addon, wo geänderte Einstellungen für einen die totale Vernichtung bedeuten.



hehe stimmt! aber noch schlimmer isses wennse garkein pallypower haben, weil dann kann man sicih überhaupt net drauf einstellen was der jetz wohl buffen wird^^


btt:
was mich nervt:

wenn man in einem rnd raid eingeladen wird (nach gs wisp, etc) sich drauf einstellt und freut, und dann, wortlos gekickt wird... (weils vll doch einen besseren gefunden hab, whoteva)
echt, sowas is einfach arm, ich hab ja nix dagegen wenn mir gesagt wird, dass ein anderer mehr bringen würde (weil zb. besser equipt), aber einfach so "blubb" und man steht alleine da.. naja... ich denke mal dass solche leute einfach zu feige sind


witzig:

"i"fg - gesuche im channel
"furry" "warrys"


----------



## theIGamer (17. Juni 2010)

MîCh NéRvEn KlEîNé KîNdEr DîE sO sChRéIbEn!


----------



## excessively (17. Juni 2010)

theIGamer schrieb:


> MîCh NéRvEn KlEîNé KîNdEr DîE sO sChRéIbEn!



ach, das find ich zb. ganz toll, weil man kann dran gut abschätzen womit mans zu tun hat, und wie man mit ihnen umgehen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn sie´s cool findn, warum net?^^


----------



## theIGamer (17. Juni 2010)

des weiteren nerven mich 5k-gs krüppel (ja, ich nutze dieses addon gelegentlich, da es für rdm-raids super absolute no-goes schnell ausschließt), die im tradechat "5k gs hunter lfg icc 25" spammen...leute, besorgt euch woanders gear, aber versaut nich die ids!


----------



## UTlFin (17. Juni 2010)

bushido nervt!

ahso, geht ja um wow ... er taete auch in wow nerven, sollt er es spielen. so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## excessively (17. Juni 2010)

UTlFin schrieb:


> bushido nervt!
> 
> ahso, geht ja um wow ... er taete auch in wow nerven, sollt er es spielen. so!
> 
> ...



ja. er spielt es^^


----------



## vendar (17. Juni 2010)

toll/witzig: meine Gilde mit einem alterschnitt von 35 raiden genausogern wie alle anderen, sind aber auch für jeden anderen spaß mal zu haben, egal ob es hirnrießig ist (nach botanika ruffarmen festung der stürme zu viert versuchen 15 min vor server down zb)

sowohl als auch: GS ist so ne Sache, Ansich hat in meine Augen jeder Raidleiter das recht sich seinen Raid so zusammen zu stellen wie er ihn haben will, wenns einem nicht reicht, "dein gutes recht, hf noch", nervig allein ist lediglich dass es einige damit doch deutlich übertreiben, aber bei solchen melde ich mich auch erst gar nicht. Was wirklich nervt sind Leute die lediglich schreiben so und soviele dds noch gesucht und ich mir zum x-ten mal anhören muss, sry keine melees mehr, wäre es so schwer gewesen das gleich dazuzuschreiben?

nervig: meine arbeitszeiten die verhindern dass ich mich 9,9/10 stamm raids anschließen könnte =P 
toll: n doller user auf unserem server der jeden dienstag abend nen 25icc aufmacht und keine großen forderungen an die leute stellt, haben trotzdem 2 bosse down gehabt bevor die leute zu müde wurden 

nervig: spieler im allgemeinen und paladine im besonderes die todesritter als unfähig verallgemeinern: Ich will mal sanft darauf hinweise und erinnern über welche klasse es hunderte witze gibt und über welche nicht (palas!)

wirklich nervig: leute die einen wegen jeden erfolges "grzen" naja, find das nur dooof wenns wegen jedem kleinen mini kack erfolg ist den jeder für das simpelste bekommt (das geschenk öffnen beim weihnachts event, wow was ne leistung, nein was ne heldentat die ich da wieder vollbracht hab) aber das ist kein drama, was mich echt stört sind die welcome und grz automatisierungs addons, wenn ich mal oft zwischen chars hin und her loggen muss, spammen die addons den halben gildenchat zu

witzig: dw DK's mit schnellen waffen, insbesondere tanks nur weil da vert. werte darauf sind, da bekommt "um die aggro kämpfen" wieder richtig bedeutung 

absolut unwitzig: jetzt sogar schon in turm 2 bosse auszulassen -_- mal davon abgesehen dass es leute gibt die die dinger echt noch brauchen kann man noch andere tolle dinger mit diesen marken beschaffen. Die blitztusse in ahn kann ich ja noch verstehen, aber das geht zu weit 

nervig: ich kanns manchen tanks eigentlich nich mal verübeln, in hdr merkt man echt dass CC immer weiter zu einem fremdwort verkommt, im wörtlichem sinne 

nervig: leute die meinen ne wm wäre ein legitimer Grund in /2 zu spamen, gibt aber leute denen dieses spiel am allerwertesten vorbei geht und spam bleibt spam


----------



## Bombajy (17. Juni 2010)

Ich finds nervig wenn ich noch Leute für nen Raid suche und dabei im Chat schreibe "LFM [Instanz einstetzen] /pls w [Name des Raidleaders]" und dann trotzdem 1000 Leute mich anschreiben und nicht den Raidleader.
Was bringts wenn die mich anschreiben obwohl ich net inviten kann?!


----------



## Cazor (17. Juni 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> am nervigsten finde ich die mangelnden Deutschkenntnisse.
> Was man da im trade channel liest ist zum Teil echt grausam.
> 
> Nervig sind auch Spieler der anderen Fraktion, die meinen einen angreifen zu müssen und dann, wenn man sie fair besiegt hat, Hilfe holen zu müssen und zu campen.
> ...




jaaa, da sind Übereinstimmungen. Zu den Leuten die sofort geportet werden wollen: schlimmer als die sind noch die, die -kaum in Gruppe- gleich erstmal afk müssen.


----------



## Philine (17. Juni 2010)

was mich nervt ist wenn man mit 
einem Kleinstufigen unterwegs ist am Questen und es kommt ein möchtegern ImbaRoxxer 80 iger daher und ballert mir die Mobs wech die ich brauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finds auch nervig wenn im Handelschannel nicht gehandelt wird sondern nach Leuten für ein Raid gesucht wird 

ich winds auch nervig das es irgendwelche Volldeppen gibt die meinen andere aus dem Sng zu kicken obwohl die nur am suchen sind oder diejenigen die meinen sie müssen da mal eben ein Pw reinhauen

und am meisten nerven mich die Leute die sich keinen vernünftigen Rollenspielnamen aussuchen können z.b. Hellokritty, Schnulli, Dorfmatratze usw. 



ach ja und toll/lustig ist meine Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (17. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> was mich nervt ist wenn man mit
> einem Kleinstufigen unterwegs ist am Questen und es kommt ein möchtegern ImbaRoxxer 80 iger daher und ballert mir die Mobs wech die ich brauche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




`tschuldigung, bin gleich fertig hier..


----------



## olOlOlo (17. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Mich nerft es total, wenn sich Spieler in alten Dungeons verirren und dann die Gruppe anmaulen, obwohl sie selber zu unfähig sind.
> 
> Mich nerft es total, wenn ich bei meinem wöchentlichen MC Run nach Prequest's frage und keiner weiss, was das denn sein soll.
> 
> ...



Hör bitte es spielen auf... des is n game wenn dch alles nervt spiel Mario


----------



## Deanne (17. Juni 2010)

Mich nervt folgendes:

- Leute, die normale Fragen von anderen Spielern mit dummen Kommentaren oder Flames beantworten

- Spieler, die in einem Raid kein TS benutzen wollen und dadurch Ansagen nicht mitbekommen

- Ranged-DDs, die Heilern die MP5-Items wegwürfeln

- Ninjalooter, die auf alles mögliche Bedarf würfeln

- PvP-Spieler, die anderen die Weiheabzeichen wegwürfeln, diese aber nie einlösen

- Spit/Lol-Makros posten, wenn man gerade einen Lowie gegankt hat

- GS-Superhelden, die nicht mal die einfachste Taktik befolgen können

- Wenn man ausdrücklich einen Heiler sucht und ständig von DDs angewhispert wird

- Dieses komische "Anal" + Fähigkeit-Spiel im Handelschannel

- Klugscheisser, die keinen Plan haben, einem aber schlaue Tipps geben wollen

- Random-Raids, bei denen 90% der Items "locked" sind

- Spieler, die mir als Affli-Hexer erzählen, ich solle doch mal die Teufelswache rausholen ("Macht doch mehr Dmg!")


----------



## soul6 (17. Juni 2010)

Hab seit gestern eine neue Variante kennen gelernt , nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich es lustig oder nervig finde ?!
Ich log gerade ein und plötzlich (ca. 30 sekunden nach log in) flüstert mich einer an : 
"tausch mal bei deiner Brust den Stein mit der Zauberdurchschlagskraft aus" (10 crit+ 10 durchschlag; habs wegen dem crit drinnen)
(spiele eine shadow, die zwar den Hardmode noch nicht durch hat aber sonst schon ziemlich weit ist)

Mußte echt überlegen was ich antworte, denn als erstes schoss mir durch den Kopf als Antwort : "Alter gehts dir noch ganz gut oder hast heute mit dem Serverneustart auch deine letzten Gehirnzellen eingebüßt"

Aber weil ja netter Spieler bin : "Na und was würdest du denn vorschlagen für den blauen Sockel?"
Er (auch shadow) : "na ZM bzw Tempo natürlich"
Zumindest hab ich ihn mir dann im Arsenal angesehen (ok er hat im Hardmode 10/12; also ein Stück weiter wie ich).
Fazit : selbes Tempo wie ich; um 150 ZM mehr (durch die 277er Sachen) aber um 3% mehr crit und genau den Stein sollte ich rauspfeffern.

Ich kenn den Lustigen gar nicht, hab noch nie mit ihm gespielt aber muß mir gute Tips geben lassen und
jetzt ärger ich mich bereits über mich selbst, weil ich mir wegen sowas Gedanken mache und hier poste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry für den mimimi
lg
randy

p.s.: würde sagen NERVIG


----------



## RedShirt (17. Juni 2010)

Soul, wofür benötigt man im PvE einen Zauberdurchschlag?


----------



## -Baru- (17. Juni 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Soul, wofür benötigt man im PvE einen Zauberdurchschlag?



Anscheinend, damit er den Bonus des blauen Sockels mitnehmen kann. Dafür gibt es aber weitaus besser Steine als Crit&Zauberdurchschlag


----------



## Martok (17. Juni 2010)

tanks/DDs die vorlaufen.
obwohl der heiler hinten noch OOM ist, und auf dem boden sitzt und trinken tut.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2010)

Killding schrieb:


> wie der Titel schon sagt wollte ich gerne mal wissen was ihr überhaupt nicht ausstehen könnt



Das ewige herumhoppeln. Für alles andere gibt es Ignorelisten.


----------



## Rollinjo (17. Juni 2010)

Gestern abend erst wieder erlebt mit meinem Diszi (Lvl 35) . Der Palatank war oom und meinte, dass wir warten sollen und naja ein Schurke dachte er könnte mal kurzzeitig Tank spielen... Im Endeffekt hab ich mich über mich selbst aufgeregt, dass ich ihn dann auch noch hochgeheilt habe... Er meinte nur, dass wir nicht so rumtrödeln sollen. Hallo?! Also in dem Levelbereich sollte man froh sein, dass man einen Tank in die Gruppe bekommt und das innerhalb von 15 Minuten.

Achso und tuten tut der Nachtwächter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendofz (17. Juni 2010)

Nervig:

- Die Unfreundlichkeit, die mittlerweile in der gesamten Community herrscht. Das war mal anders
- Gold - oder Zieh Bettler
- Werbung von Goldverkäufern
- Ninjalooter (is für mich ziemlich arm)
- Pseudo Hass auf PVP (jedem das seine Leute)
- Hordler, die mich umkloppen wenn ich nach nem fiesen Feind noch 5%life hab (oder mehreren)

cool:
- Die Gilde in der ich grad bin^^
- Nächtliche Spontan - Aktionen mit Freunden (Raid, PVP... einfach nur quatschen und dumm sinnfreie Items verwenden, Hordlerhauptstädte mit 2-3 Mann ärgern )
- AH von OG mim Pala plätten und bhissl Gemetzel verursachen, sich bei verstärkung mit den Raketenstiefeln verziehen und im Notfall Bubble+RS (ich liebe es wie sies hassen xD)
- Ingi Gadgets^^
- Duelle vor SW
- Stolz auf sich sein weil man dem Raid eben unbemerkt den A... gerettet hat


Witzig:
- Ich xD
- Der /2 um 2 Uhr nachts mit total sinnfreien Themen und x Leuten die sich amüsieren
- Tote Hordler
- Die Gesichter der Spieler wenn du Arathi vom Sägewerk mim Falschirm an der Schmiede ankommst (Stiefel FTW)
- Sex-Geschichten im Gildenchat^^
- Der Tanzstil von Dudu- Bären
- Wayne


usw. usw. 


MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theodoradin (17. Juni 2010)

Lustig fand ich gestern Abend (ja, die Server waren doch schon früher wieder on), dass es bezüglich "Bettelns" auch mal anders rum geht:

Ich mit Level-2-Twink grad aus Nordhain rausgedackelt. Da werd ich von einem Level 44 Mage angewispert, ob er mir questen helfen dürfe. Ihm ist grad so langweilig und er gibt mir auch 2g dafür.

Auf meine Antwort, dass ich keine Hilfe benötigen würde (levle ehrlich gesagt lieber allein hoch) und dass das hier mein Twink wäre und kein g benötige, kam ein Ninja-Invite und das g wurde mir mehrfach aufgedrängt.

Na gut, hatte dann eben den Mage im Gepäck, der sich immerhin relativ ruhig verhalten hatte :-)).


----------



## soul6 (17. Juni 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Soul, wofür benötigt man im PvE einen Zauberdurchschlag?



Brauch ich nicht (ist mir klar), nur war das um den Sockelbonus mitzunehmen und mehr crit zu haben ( somit die einzige Lösung ; halt so ein Mittelding)
Aber ihr habt recht, muß mal nachrechnen ob es nicht mit einem reinen Crit-Stein oder einem reinen ZM-Stein besser wäre und so halt keinen Sockelbonus mitzunehmen.
Tüfftel schon seit einiger Zeit rum und änder sie laufend um den Dmg noch zu erhöhen.
Überlegung von mir war, ZM etwas zu vernachlässigen und dafür den Crit zu erhöhen um ein zumindest ein 50 / 50 Verhältnis zu erzielen (normaler Treffer vs. crit )
Die Mages z.b. pushen das ja bereits auf 40% normal und 60% crit.

Omg, wenn ich meine eigenen Posts lese, denk ich mir es wird Zeit das Cata kommt und wir wieder normal spielen können, ohne dauernd am Skill um Dmg rumzutesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
randy


----------



## soul6 (17. Juni 2010)

Einen hab ich noch; Einen hab ich noch ^^

1k Winter in der letzten Ecke zur Drachenöde beim angeln für die Dayli; dann kommt ein ganz Lustiger angeschlichen und haut dich von hinten um ! 
Hahaha selten so gelacht ...... das ist nervig; vorallem wenn du dann zurückkommst und er schnell, schnell verschwunden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





p.s.: und nicht während der Schlacht, denn da würd ich es ja noch verstehen.


----------



## WackoJacko (17. Juni 2010)

Spieler die bei nem Stunn und 90 % life die blase zünden und Spieler die ihre Klasse/Specc nicht beherrschen und somit oft für gruppenwipe sorgen..^^


----------



## Tinkerballa (17. Juni 2010)

Magexe schrieb:


> Unwitzig:
> 
> - Du
> - /2 chat gespamme
> ...



nervig: leute wie du, die wegen casuals rumflamen... heulst wegen marken t10 rum? poste mal deinen link vom arsenal, ich möcht dein volles heroisches t10 set mit 277er ilvl sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (17. Juni 2010)

Sternenregen!

Das is das lustigste überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was da gepullt wird *g*

wir haben so ne halbe random-hero-stammgruppe, je nachdem sind das 2 Eulen, mich als Palatank und dann evtl nen mage und nen priest dazu 

die Eulen halten Sternregen auf CD, und überbieten sich dann damit, wer mehr unabsichtlich pullen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erzeugt oft großes Gelächter im TS - angehängt Heiler/DDs sind aber ab und zu nicht so lustig und wollen den Eulen den Regen verbieten...







Auch gut: 

Wintergrasp. Ich mach die Dailysammelquest, kommt ein 20k life Verstärker Schamane und gibt mir 5 Questitems 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

low Melee der nen ICC Tank angreift *g* - das war damals zu 60er zeiten schon lustig gegen Schurken und Co, wenn die nen DefWarri mit T1 angegriffen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (17. Juni 2010)

soul6 schrieb:


> 1k Winter in der letzten Ecke zur Drachenöde beim angeln für die Dayli; dann kommt ein ganz Lustiger angeschlichen und haut dich von hinten um !






AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Nicht so toll:
> 
> - Dämlacke, die Dayli oder Weakly schreiben



Was ein toller Thread


----------



## Ennia (17. Juni 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ja, mich nerFt auch so einiges, z.B. falsche Rechtschreibung...fög...oder doch lieber vic...?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mich nerven Rechtschreibflamer, die von Grammatik keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Bitialis (17. Juni 2010)

unwitzig:

- ogogogogogo Schreier mit Titel "Der Geduldige" (naja eig schon witzig)
- LFM Naxx 10 Gs 6,4k.. (übertrieben dargestellt, aber man weiß was gemeint ist)
- "Pros", welche Casuals das Spielen verwehren wollen..
- Die Zeit zwischen 13.00 - 13.30 Uhr in welcher massen an Spieler on kommen und das Niveau des /2 gleich mal um OVER 9000 sinkt

witzig:

- Geschichten von Gildenmembern im TS =)
- /2 in der Nacht um 3 Uhr =) Da gibts die herrlichsten Themen 
- /2 während Fußballspielen 
- Raid Gruppen wo nicht das "Ich muss in 3 Stunden 10 Bosse legen" im Fordergrund steht.
- Weiches Bananenbrot


----------



## Zangor (17. Juni 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Die NPCs bei Folgequests wenn sich einem auf dem Weg zum Zielpunkt Mobs in den Weg stellen.
> Der betreffende NPC läuft immer mit zum Mob, greift ihn an uuuund: rennt wieder zurück an die Stelle von der aus er losgelaufen ist.



Und zusätzlich schlafen die beim laufen fast schon ein.

Bei Spielern nervt:
- Tanks keine Zeit für Manapausen lassen
- DDs und auch Heiler einfach Mobs pullen weils nicht schnell genug geht
- gogogogogogogogogo gespamme wo auch immer
- Neulinge die was falsch machen geflamed werden anstatt ihnen ihre Fehler zu erklären
- ohne Angabe von Gründen eine Gruppe verlassen wird
- eine Gruppe verlassen weil sie ein Teil mal nicht bekommen haben
- Leute die auf alles Bedarf machen
- Leute die in Zeiten des serverübergreifenden Dungeontools nach ziehen in Inis fragen
- Goldspammer


----------



## excessively (17. Juni 2010)

soul6 schrieb:


> Brauch ich nicht (ist mir klar), nur war das um den Sockelbonus mitzunehmen und mehr crit zu haben ( somit die einzige Lösung ; halt so ein Mittelding)
> Aber ihr habt recht, muß mal nachrechnen ob es nicht mit einem reinen Crit-Stein oder einem reinen ZM-Stein besser wäre und so halt keinen Sockelbonus mitzunehmen.
> Tüfftel schon seit einiger Zeit rum und änder sie laufend um den Dmg noch zu erhöhen.
> Überlegung von mir war, ZM etwas zu vernachlässigen und dafür den Crit zu erhöhen um ein zumindest ein 50 / 50 Verhältnis zu erzielen (normaler Treffer vs. crit )
> ...



falls du dich entscheidest dennoch den sockelboni beizubehalten, warum nimmst dann net den mit ausdauer und crit zb.? denn ausdauer wird dir im raid sicher mehr bringen als zauberdurchschlag.
guck dir am besten mal die seite an, da hast du einen schönen überblick was es so an steinchen gibt: 

http://www.wow-gem.com/gems.aspx


----------



## Phash (17. Juni 2010)

mich nerven Spieler, die nerfen statt nerven schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



generft werden immer nur Paladine! (bis man sie wieder soweit bufft, dass sie wieder generft werden können...)


----------



## steelrat (17. Juni 2010)

Lustig find ich Tanks die "Push to talk" auf ALT und Spott auf F4 haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lustig find ich auch wenn wir in ICC10 mit einem teilweise sehr unterequippten Random Twinkraid nach einem ewig dauernden Luftschiff Kampf auf Hero feststellen, das irgenndein Vollkoffer Varian angequatscht hat und meinte, das wir den 20% Buff nicht brauchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weniger Lustig finde ich Tanks die keine Rücksicht auf Heilermana nehmen - vor allem in Gruppen mit Eulen die scheinbar nur den Zauber Sternfeuer gelernt haben oder Hexern die Anfangen ihren Feuerregen zu zaubern auch wenn zB. der Krieger noch nicht mal einen Donnerknall raus hat.

Weniger Lustig finde ich auch Tanks die meinen man brauche die beiden Adds von Razuvius nicht zu übernehen "Ich tank den einfach weg!" und sich dann wundern warum sie bei einem 74k Hit umkippen... (war gestern weekly).

Prima finde ich's wenn die Gruppe im TS über oben beschriebene Vorkommnisse nach einem Wipe trotzen lachen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg

 Steelrat


----------



## Rindermilch (17. Juni 2010)

Mich nerven am meisten die Leute, die trotz Erfahrung im Spiel, einfach zu blöd sind rechtzeitig aus irgendwelchen Feuern, Entweihen oder ähnlichem zu laufen. 

Bettler sind auch zum Melken.


----------



## Crystania (17. Juni 2010)

metera schrieb:


> bsp: "suche einen schmied??????"



Ich antworte dann immer mit "Weiss ich nicht, ob du das tust".. sind dann immer recht verwirrt.


----------



## Gehrhard (17. Juni 2010)

Witzig finde ich:
Mit der gilde rnd leute in inzen zu ärgern
healer die lieber schaden machen und pullen sterben zu lassen(solche healer gibt es wirklich)
DKs die blut skillen und mit der Unholy präsenz rumlaufen und dann noch behaupten so macht man mehr schaden

Nervig finde ich:
DKs die blut skillen und mit der Unholy präsenz rumlaufen und dann noch behaupten so macht man mehr schaden
die ziehen DK spieler wie mich in den dreck weil sie über all nen schlechten ruf für DKs machen

Tanks die nicht mehr wissen wie man Human tankt(also die halbe inze pullen und den healer nicht hinterher kommen lassen und sich dann bei der Gruppe beschweren)

Afk DDs

und Hunter die vergessen haben was Irreführung ist


----------



## Skÿwalker1 (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Wir raiden ICC im 10er gildenintern. Unser bester Heiler ist auch immer mit von der Partie wir können auf ihn einfach nicht verzichten... Nur leider hat das seine kleinen Nachteile... Eigentlich nur 1 um genau zu sein... Sein I-net spinnt!

Man kann fast davon ausgehen dass er alle 10-15 Minuten einen DC hat. Wärend den Bossfights ist das, wie man sich unschwer vorstellen kann EXTREM ärgerlich, wir sind auch mal in der Luftschlacht mehrmals gescheitert weil seine Heilung wegen DC ausblieb.

Klar das nerft! ABER wir halten zusammen und wissen daß es ihn mindestens genau so sehr stört wie uns. Klar könnte man hingehn und sich einen anderen Heiler holen aber wir wollen mit ihm losziehn... Es nerft und doch zeigt es jedem im Raid und in der Gilde wie stark der Zusammenhalt bei uns ist. Da wir darauf extrem großen Wert legen ist kein "Leistungsdruck" vorhanden und jeder versucht konstant maximalen Schaden zu fahren damit wir die On-Zeit unseres "Problem"-Heilers auskosten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir sind im Highend-Content sicher nicht so weit wie manch andere aber soweit ich mitbekommen habe gibt es bei uns den besten Zusammenhalt!

So long...

Greetz

Skÿ


----------



## Terminsel (17. Juni 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> - Spieler, die in einem Raid kein TS benutzen wollen und dadurch Ansagen nicht mitbekommen



Komisch. Ich finde es genau andersrum nervig, zumindest bei einfachen Raids, wie Onyxia oder Archavon. Wenn da TS gepostet wird und dann auch noch alle reinkommen sollen, nervt mich das immer ungemein. Bei so einfachen Bossen ist TS eher ablenkend als hilfreich, wie ich finde. Zudem wissen die meisten Raidleiter gar nicht, wofür TS eigentlich gut ist. Selbst wenn man im TS ist, werden dann keine Ansagen gemacht, sondern oft nur Blödsinn gequatscht ("Boah, Alda, seit ich das neue Epic hab, pinkeln sich die Tanks in die Hose, krass ey!") 
Bei "richtigen" Raids, wie ICC sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus.


----------



## Skÿwalker1 (17. Juni 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Komisch. Ich finde es genau andersrum nervig, zumindest bei einfachen Raids, wie Onyxia oder Archavon. Wenn da TS gepostet wird und dann auch noch alle reinkommen sollen, nervt mich das immer ungemein. Bei so einfachen Bossen ist TS eher ablenkend als hilfreich, wie ich finde. Zudem wissen die meisten Raidleiter gar nicht, wofür TS eigentlich gut ist. Selbst wenn man im TS ist, werden dann keine Ansagen gemacht, sondern oft nur Blödsinn gequatscht ("Boah, Alda, seit ich das neue Epic hab, pinkeln sich die Tanks in die Hose, krass ey!")
> Bei "richtigen" Raids, wie ICC sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus.




Habe schon viele, sehr viele, in Naxx scheitern sehn weil sie nicht im TS waren und dachten sie müssten machen was sie wollen... 

Aktuellstes Beispiel (aus Obsi) 2 Tanks... 1 soll den Trash tanken der andere die beiden Wächter die da rumlaufen... komischerweise haben beide den Trash getankt keiner die Wächter... Konsequenz: Heals down, Tanks down, Raid down...

Der Tank der die Wächter hätte nehmen sollen meinte: Ich brauch kein TS ich weiss was ich mache... nach dem Wipe wurde er gekickt weil er sich immer noch geweigert hat ins TS zu kommen...

Wenn ich also einen Raid leite... Kein TS kein Loot... Thema erledigt, da lasse ich auch nicht mit mir diskutieren...


----------



## GooooZ (17. Juni 2010)

Unwitzig finde ich:
- alles was nicht lustig ist
- das ich nicht schon früher drauf gekommen bin, dass ein Jäger im BG / in der Arena so abgehen kann <3
- Gimpscore
- DDler die in der inze statt dem Tank pullen -> wipen und dann auch noch flamen
- Leute die nach dem ersten wipe leaven ob wohl diese als erstes am Fußboden gelauscht haben
- dass in PDK die Trophy immer Leute bekommen, die schon 20 Stück auf der Bank liegen haben


Lustig finde ich:
- das ein Jäger im BG / in der Arena so abgehen kann
- Leeroy
- Schlingendorntal gezerge (mein lieblings open BG^^)
- Zwerge


----------



## jls13 (17. Juni 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> - /2 während Fußballspielen





Best 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiriyana (17. Juni 2010)

Gilden mit Namen wie "LOL läuft der rückwärts"


----------



## RedShirt (17. Juni 2010)

Ich fand den Namen "Endlich Arbeitslos" als Gildennamen sehr makaber.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Juni 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Nervig:
> 
> - Die Unfreundlichkeit, die mittlerweile in der gesamten Community herrscht. Das war mal anders


Du kennst die ganze Communitiy gar nicht, bloß die öffentlichen chats. Alte Hasen haben die jedoch schon lange abgeschaltet, so das Du 95% der WoW Spieler auf Deinem Server noch nie gehört hast. Also bitte bestätige nicht mit Verallgemeinerungen Deine eigenen Vorurteile.


----------



## Kiriyana (17. Juni 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich fand den Namen "Endlich Arbeitslos" als Gildennamen sehr makaber.



"Arbeitslos in Jogginghos" ist da auch ein Klassiker in der Kategorie


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (17. Juni 2010)

Loretta schrieb:


> Ok dann noch einen Bluepost hinterher
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...0748759&sid=3#5
> 
> ...



Tschuldige wenns schon geschrieben wurde. Ja es heisst dailies, aber das ist der Plural. Der Singular heisst trotzdem daily 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:

Nerven:

- Gearscore / Dps Fanatiker

- Flamer

- Solche, die nach einem Wipe bereits den Raid verlassen

- Ganker, die dann noch 10 Min lang die Leiche deines Twinks campen

Toll / Witzig:

- Geduldige Spieler

- Spieler, die noch Spass am Spiel haben

- Neulinge, die nicht lernresistent sind und auch nach Hilfe fragen

- Flames im Handelschannel

- Hexenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (17. Juni 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ich finde als Tank nervig wenn die Eulen oder Magier hinter mir gogogo schreiben und dann selber pullen.
> Witzig finde ich dann wie sie Sterben, nach ihrem pull.



Made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (17. Juni 2010)

Seit Monaten ICC 25er zu gehen und noch kein einziges Weihabzeichen bekommen zu haben. 

Jede ID droppt für Krieger das Weihabzeichen, hatte auch schon 4x 2x Weihabzeichen. Und das höchste, was ich bisher je erwürfelt habe dabei war ne 32...... Natürlich ist dann immer einer in der Gruppe, der 90-100 würfelt....


Oder das bisher einfach nicht die Armschienen und der Ring aus ICC droppen wollte.



Rest siehe Vorposter...


----------



## The Imbarator (17. Juni 2010)

Nachdem ich jetzt alle posts durchgelesen habe und die meisten sehr nachvollziehbar fand, hier meine nervigste Anekdote in letzter Zeit. 

Ich habe vor kurzem einen Kriegertwink hochgelevelt, den ich auch komplett mit Erbstücken ausgestattet habe, nun war die Brust nicht Platte sondern die "Schurken-Brust" aus Leder. Habe sie natürlich ob des EP-Bonus auch benutzt. Die stats sind ja auch nicht übel als off-krieger, wenn auch nicht ganz optimal.




Womit ich nicht gerechnet hatte, in jeder dritten Ini bekam ich wispers oder flames im gruppenchat. Die nettere Variante war ein Wisper in der Art von:"Warum trägst du als Krieger Leder?"; häufig aber auch:"LOL warri in leder, du noob". Ich versteh echt nicht, warum das sein muss. Hatte die Lederbrust grad rumliegen und keine Lust was neues zukaufen, hat mich eigentlich recht kalt gelassen, wurde nur SEHR nervig mit der Zeit, naja, ist ja jetzt auf 80^^




Lustig finde ich meine neue Gilde, dank der meine Pre-Cata-Pause nun doch ausfällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (17. Juni 2010)

Leikath schrieb:


> also mich nerfen ja die leute die im handels channel rumflamen
> oder die dks
> 
> 
> ...



gewitter vom schami is mein feind pass auf wen arathi bist und die dich klippe runterschmeißen :/


----------



## Terminsel (17. Juni 2010)

Skÿwalker schrieb:


> Habe schon viele, sehr viele, in Naxx scheitern sehn weil sie nicht im TS waren und dachten sie müssten machen was sie wollen...
> 
> Aktuellstes Beispiel (aus Obsi) 2 Tanks... 1 soll den Trash tanken der andere die beiden Wächter die da rumlaufen... komischerweise haben beide den Trash getankt keiner die Wächter... Konsequenz: Heals down, Tanks down, Raid down...
> 
> ...



Dein Obsi-Besipiel lässt sich durch einfache vorherige Absprache per /w oder /raid klären. Da reichen ein paar Worte (Bsp: "Du machst Trash, ich Boss" o.ä.). Wofür man bei so was zwangsläufig TS braucht, verstehe ich nicht. Wenn etwas vorher nicht abgesprochen wurde, macht es keinen Unterschied, ob man im TS war oder nicht.

Und wenn jemand in einem Raid macht, was er will, hilft auch kein TS - der macht auch so, was er will.

Gegenbeispiel: Ich habe schon viele Leute bei Ony scheitern sehen, weil die total auf die "Flammenatem"-Ansage des Leiters fixiert waren und nicht mehr selbst geschaut haben. Der Leiter muss es nur ein mal vergessen/übersehen, schon hat man knusprig braune Raidmitglieder.

Insgesamt hat TS tatsächlich nur einen echten Nutzen: zur Ansage bestimmter Support-Fähigkeiten, wie Battlerezz, Hand des XX, oder ähnliches. In solchen Fällen erleichtert TS die Kommunikation natürlich ungemein; die meisten Raidleiter nutzen es aber nicht dafür, sondern nur zum Posen, flamen und allerlei anderen Blödsinn.

Wenn ich in einen Raid komme, der auf TS besteht, diskutiere ich übrigens nicht, sondern füge mich. Schließlich komme ich als Gast in einen fremden Raid und sollte mich auch deren Regeln unterordnen. Dennoch bleibt die TS-Nutzung in vielen Fällen bestenfalls albern - sinnvolle Absprachen werden nur selten getroffen.


----------



## FrustmaN (17. Juni 2010)

nervig: 
- leute die alle paar minuten ihre schw..zmeter im chat posten, aber nur so lange sie auf platz 1 sind, sobald sie auf platz 2 sind aber die klappe halten
- hybriden die rumjammern daß sie als vollwertige ddler behandelt werden wollen, aber auf keien fall auf ihre imbaheals verzichten wollen (wäre ja unfair)
- auf heilung geskillte leute im bg, die natürlich nur sich selbst heilen selbst mit vollem mana ohne in bedrängnis zu sein während man 5 meter daneben an einem dot verreckt, dann aber rumheulen wenn sie angegriffen werden und man nicht sofort antrabt um ihren wertvollen ar..h zu retten
- leute die im bg rumjammern daß sie immer verlieren aber jede taktik die man vorschlägt gleich schlechtreden weil sie nicht raffen daß man ohne hirn gar nicht ins bg gehn sollte
- deppen die sich mit ihrem dummmammut in den briefkasten oder den questgeber/flugmeister stellen und dann afk gehn
- alle die sich auf ihre epixxe so toll was einbilden daß sie den kram andauernd im allgemeienn chat spammen müßen
- spieler mit den ganzen sonderzeichen oder ihren ganzen tollen coolen "roxxor"-namen und die dann im raid/ini keine 5 minuten brauchen um alle vorurteile zu bestätigen
- leute die jedem mist mit "lol" oder sonstigen sinnfreien kommentaren beantworten
- spielernamen die mit "lol" enden oder mit nem x anfangen und enden (fantasie mangelware ?)
- leute die unter dem "deckmantel" des erfolges, leute für raids suchen, aber eigentlich nur ein paar deppen suchen die ihnen ihr eq farmen
.... und vieles mehr, deswegen sollte man ausloggen bevor man sich verrückt macht


gut:
- spieler die auch mal was zum spaß unternehmen, nicht nur weils epixxe gibt
- leute die auch nach dem 2. wipe nicht gehn sondern weitermachen
- leute die nichts unmögliches bzw sinnloses vorraussetzen (bsp ilvl 250+ für naxx und nur mit clearerfolg, usw -- sowas gibts und hat sicher schonm jeder mal im /2 gesehn)
- leute die sich nicht durch jede ini ziehn lassen um zu lvln sondern ihre klasse auch mal spielen wollen
- spieler die nicht nur intelligenz als attribut in ihrer klasse haben


----------



## Reflox (17. Juni 2010)

*-Nervig*
-Goldseller*
-Goldbettler*
-Ziehbettler, Wenn es heisst NEIN dann meine ich NEIN.
-Nur weil ich auf meinen Kriegertwink eine Lederaugenklappe habe mich voll flamen. Ich finde die sieht jetzt halt super aus, da nervts mich doch nicht wenns Leder ist!
-Leute die kein verständnis für Lore haben
- Leute die denken WoW hätte keine Lore. JA DIE GIBTS WIRKLICH!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Tussikämpfe im /2 so a la " äh ich hab eh das epicere Oberteilchen." "Was ich habe eine schicke Axt die dazu passt"

*
-Lustig*
-Meine Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-*Goldseller: Die kann man so geil verarschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Ich vielleicht spanisch sprechen?" "oui tu speaken espania! I'm can das very bon!"
-*Goldbettler: Wenn du 50 mal um die Fackel rennst kriegste 1000 Gold! beim 49gten offline gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-und vieles mehr was ich dazu editen werde^^


----------

